# Hardcore PC gamer buys console



## qubit (Feb 8, 2016)

And that hardcore PC gamer is me. So, the obvious question is why would I do it when I have a high spec gaming PC? (see specs)

Answer: Pester Power!

One of my friends is also a hardcore gamer who likes to play online with his friends, some of which I know. However, he's got a PlayStation 4 and of course so do they. He's really wanted me to join them too and has been bugging me to get a PS4 for a good 6 months now. Unfortunately it's a cool £300 or so with the game (Rainbow Six Siege) so I was somewhat reluctant to spend that money to say the least, even though I did want to join them, but the other day I caved in and pulled the trigger after some of his mates joined in the pestering, lol and it arrived last Friday (5th) from Amazon. See, Pester Power works for big kids as well as little kids, lol.  After I got it, I realized that I'm gonna have to shell out for a PlayStation Plus subscription too to play R6 online. Nice. BTW, I spent a little extra and got the official Sony vertical stand like you see in the picture below, which was well worth it.

Ah well, at least I've already got the headset and just need to get a cheap adapter to make it work with the PS4, which arrives tomorrow.







So, I've been playing around with the PS4, created a PSN account, setting it up, getting used to it and playing R6 in single player mode for some practice (more on that later).

What do I think of it? Well, my Glacier White PS4 (it's actually a light grey) feels like a media centre PC operating in a walled garden which can only be operated with the controller. Besides the stiff prices in the PlayStation store, it feels quite nice to use and it's the later 1200 series chassis too, so it runs nice and quietly, if rather warm while gaming. The controller feels really nice in the hands, too. It's surprising what the IGP in the PS4 can do, credit to AMD. These things have come a long way.

Note that I got the 500GB model over the 1TB model as I wanted the white colour and I don't plan on having loads of games on the PS4 anyway, just the ones I play with my friends. Anyway, I can uninstall the old games I no longer need or just upgrade the HDD to a 2TB one some time later, like my friend has just done.

R6 is interesting. First time I've played it, can see why it's so rated and look forward to playing with my mates online. I don't like the non-regenerating health system though and having to restart a failed mission ("situation" in R6 terms) from the beginning.

The console limitations are quite apparent of course with the lack of framerate (seems to be just 30fps in R6) no graphics adjustments and a monitor refresh of only 60Hz with no option to change it. Still, it plays ok and there was none of the usual setup and troubleshooting faffing that one goes through with a PC game when first started, which is really convenient and quite a plus for a console. Just one inevitable 3GB update first when I inserted the disc and that was it, good to go.

The one thing that bugs me and it's a biggie, is the mouse look with a controller. The view pans round at a fixed speed rather than move proportionally like with a mouse. I can't even find a way to adjust the sensitivity in the game.

This is a serious limitation, screwing up my ability to play a shooter properly since I can't aim accurately and I'm an old hand at these types of games, especially the fast and twitchy Unreal Tournament series. I therefore spend the whole time just fighting to control the aim with this thing instead of just playing the game and keep dying too easily instead of nailing that baddie, even on the easy setting.

It's something I've noticed before which has always put me off a console or using a controller with the PC. The joystick movement control on the other hand is much better than the 4 directions of the WASD keys one uses with a PC, giving fine-grained control over movement due to the smooth, continuous, 360 change of direction it allows. Still, I seem to have managed to work around the mouse look limitation somewhat in R6 in the couple of hours I've been playing it, but I still don't like it. I just hope that with enough practice that I can play it reasonably well and not get too frustrated.

Now, I'm a PC enthusiast, so of course I got curious and want to compare the console version of R6 with the PC version. I had a look on Steam and saw that they've got yet another sale on where the Gold Edition is currently only £36.84 instead of the usual £54.99 until the 12th. Couple of minutes later I'd bought it and it's just finished downloading, all 17GB of it. Gonna give it a go and let you know how it compares. I'm gonna love that mouse look with my PC... 

One thing that's not clear to me yet is whether PC players can play online with console players in this game and if they can, I'm gonna sell the PS4 disc, but keep the console for future games.


----------



## xfia (Feb 8, 2016)

hardcore pc gamer walks in with a ps4..  you could hear a pin drop in the silence.. then they wept for the lost one of the master race


----------



## Kanan (Feb 8, 2016)

maybe for you. Interesting read btw.


----------



## Niteblooded (Feb 8, 2016)

I own a PS4 as well.  I never understood platform wars to be honest.   A console is just like a PC in that it is simply a medium to play games and I love to play games.   The PS4 has awesome exclusives so I would miss out on some truly great games if I was PC only.   I gave up consoles for a LONG time and came back during the XBox 360 days and man was it hard going from PC to Console.  You feel like a fish out of water.   It took me awhile to get used to it but once I did I found there is some good competition on consoles just like on the PC.

Like you are figuring out the PS4 is great as a media center.   In addition to playing exclusives on it I prefer to run Netflix on it as well.   Amazon Prime is pretty weak as Amazon's app is pretty pathetic, especially if you want subtitles.   PSN also gives out at least 2 free games each month which is cool.   This month it is World of Tanks, GRID and Helldivers.   Steam will always win but at least you get something for your PSN subscription.

I don't play any of the Rainbow games but most games have a Sensitivity setting.  In fact many of the top streamers use very low sensitivities so they can snipe easier.   Obviously no on the fly switching like you can do with your mouse, but I usually stick with a sensitivity setting for consistency.


Now that you have a PS4 you have to try Last of Us and Bloodborne since those are the two most PS4 players will mention.   That is if you like Souls series (Demon Souls, Dark Souls, etc.), because they are very unforgiving games and Bloodborne is no different.   The Uncharted series is also great.   I'm not into Infamous as much as some are but they are still solid games so they are worth checking out too.


----------



## xfia (Feb 8, 2016)

Niteblooded said:


> I own a PS4 as well.  I never understood platform wars to be honest.   A console is just like a PC in that it is simply a medium to play games and I love to play games.   The PS4 has awesome exclusives so I would miss out on some truly great games if I was PC only.   I gave up consoles for a LONG time and came back during the XBox 360 days and man was it hard going from PC to Console.  You feel like a fish out of water.   It took me awhile to get used to it but once I did I found there is some good competition on consoles just like on the PC.
> 
> Like you are figuring out the PS4 is great as a media center.   In addition to playing exclusives on it I prefer to run Netflix on it as well.   Amazon Prime is pretty weak as Amazon's app is pretty pathetic, especially if you want subtitles.   PSN also gives out at least 2 free games each month which is cool.   This month it is World of Tanks, GRID and Helldivers.   Steam will always win but at least you get something for your PSN subscription.
> 
> ...


its ok you can share your console hate! your in a safe place


----------



## alucasa (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't get the platform wars, either. A gamer wants to play games. Consoles and PC are just mediums. I just want to play games and, if some games I want are restricted to certain consoles and if the games are good enough for me to warrant purchasing certain consoles, I will do it.

A gamer plays games.

A new version of Fire Emblem is coming to 3DS in a week and I am going to play it, simply because I am a big fan of Fire Emblem, NOT because I am a fan of 3DS.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah, platform wars to me are kind of stupid.  I play games I want to play, don't care what they on.  I game on handhelds like DS, game on consoles like PS3 and Wii, game on tablet, and game on PC.

O yeah, I can't wait for the new Fire Emblem, need to finish up the other one though.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 8, 2016)

Poll was a trick. Anyone that said yes is not a hardcore gamer.

Shame *ding ding* Shame


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 8, 2016)

Don't know what to say, other than maybe even with weak exclusive lineups, the console market is still thriving, and even drawing used-to-be exclusive PC players. I feel it's largely due to not just being coerced by friends, but publishers trying desperately to keep consoles as the lead platforms, sometimes via somewhat unscrupulously pushing devs toward parity.

I've played a few games a bit on my friend's PS4. I feel it has good core hardware over the Xone, but I didn't feel comfortable with the controller at all. It's slightly better than the DS3, but the smallish handles still feel like they want to slip out of my hands. I like TLoU, and a few other exclusives, but it won't be enough to entice me into laboriously adapting.


----------



## erocker (Feb 8, 2016)

I have some friends that just game on consoles (they own Mac's too *shudders*). I don't know why these people are my friends, they seem to make poor decisions in life. 

I'm going to leave now and think about my choice in friends.


----------



## alucasa (Feb 8, 2016)

erocker said:


> I have some friends that just game on consoles (they own Mac's too *shudders*). I don't know why these people are my friends, they seem to make poor decisions in life.
> 
> I'm going to leave now and think about my choice in friends.



Somehow ..., that avatar of yours goes really well with your post.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2016)

my brother went down this road.

his PS4 gathers dust now.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 8, 2016)

Sure....as long as it's a SteamBox.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah nah ps4 NAAAH


----------



## RCoon (Feb 8, 2016)

I bought a PS3 once, plus a bunch of games that I don't recall the name of. After 2 weeks of use, it has spent the last 2 years as a DVD player in the bedroom.


----------



## EntropyZ (Feb 8, 2016)

I played on the PS2 for a good amount of time, but only fighting and hack and slash games seemed to be OK. The only shooter game that actually worked well with a controller was Resident Evil 4, and that had better support for controls than the crappy PC port (It had awful graphics and no mouse support and you will crash 1-3 times during a playthrough) which I played on a Pentium IV Northwood (I am aware of the HD re-release). After a few years I forgot how to use a console game controller efficiently, on a keyboard with any game I can respond to anything maybe 3x faster because I'm used to the keyboard+mouse so much, it's been a mainstay for me since day I first touched these.

Last time I used an Xbox 360 controller was when playing Sonic Generations and some NES/Sega emulated games, I quickly threw the controller away because gameplay would suffer if I used one. The only time it's useful is when a certain amount of buttons are needed to do combos for games, with a keyboard I can slightly get lost when the game doesn't allow you to rebind keys (which is balls).


----------



## hat (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a PS3 that makes a good media center client, and DVD player when necessary. I attempt to store everything we want to watch on my media server, but getting the stuff there in the first place is... slow.

That said, I do enjoy my PS2 as well as my PC.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 8, 2016)

Before I gave one of my PS3s  to my younger brother, I had a nice setup:
- Acer 23" fullHD monitor through HDMI
- Modded analog audio output for headphones/speakers
- Logitech MX3000 wireless combo
Running PS3 OS and YellowDog

It was standing right next to my tower and shared almost all peripherals:
- KB/Mouse was synced over BT with PS3 and proprietary dongle on PC
- Monitor had 2 HDMI inputs, which housed both devices comfortably
- Added a 320GB HDD instead of stock 80GB and an external 1TB drive for all of my games and movies (my ex had a huge DVD collection, which was basically asking to be digitized)

There are some things that are much more fun on the console, than on PC. We had occasional weekend gatherings for 4-player sessions of Little Big Planet, and that was by far the best gaming experience since my high-school Quake-II tournaments at the local college computer lab (my neighbor was a teacher there).


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 8, 2016)

I would expect....no, insist that my friends got a PC off me instead. 

Each has their benefits but i am PC to the core  (or thread)....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 8, 2016)

qubit said:


> Well, my Glacier White PS4 (it's actually a light grey) feels like a media centre PC operating in a walled garden which can only be operated with the controller.


Because that is the console's nature.



qubit said:


> Still, it plays ok and there was none of the usual setup and troubleshooting faffing that one goes through with a PC game when first started, which is really convenient and quite a plus for a console.


Usually that's not necessary unless you have a weird monitor set up.  For example, when I started Witcher 3 for the first time, I literally had to change nothing.  It correctly detected my 1920x1200 monitor and Xbox 360 controller.  The first-run experience is exactly identical to console version except one important part: when I feel like using the crossbow, all I have to do do is grab the mouse and fire away without this bullshit...


qubit said:


> The one thing that bugs me and it's a biggie, is the mouse look with a controller. The view pans round at a fixed speed rather than move proportionally like with a mouse. I can't even find a way to adjust the sensitivity in the game.


...it's like trying to crochet with an axe.  Sure you could do it but the final product will look like crap.




qubit said:


> This is a serious limitation, screwing up my ability to play a shooter properly since I can't aim accurately and I'm an old hand at these types of games, especially the fast and twitchy Unreal Tournament series.


My expression when anyone suggests console shooter:







qubit said:


> Gonna give it a go and let you know how it compares.


No paying for multiplayer, that's for sure.



qubit said:


> One thing that's not clear to me yet is whether PC players can play online with console players in this game and if they can, I'm gonna sell the PS4 disc, but keep the console for future games.


See above.  Only a handful of games allowed this (Halo and Shadowrun) way back and, for shooters, they haven't let them intermingle much (at all?) since.  Even when they give the console players aimbots, they still get slaughtered.



As to your poll, the only correct answer is to buy all of your friends Rainbow Six Siege for PC so they know how shitty their console is.  It would have probably cost you less.


----------



## Countryside (Feb 8, 2016)

If you want to play with your friends and money aint a thang then what does it matter  buy it and enjoy 

PS: Usually when one of my friends buys a console


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 8, 2016)

We have a man DOWN. I repeat - MAN DOWN. Requesting backup


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 8, 2016)

not into the war, tho i wouldn't get a console just to play online with a friend (some game offer a cross platform online )
tho for some exclusives i often get a console (that i end up reselling later ) but i still kept Halo series, Bayonetta, Lost Odyssey and Magna Carta 2 for Xbox 360 even if i sold my X360 a while ago ... personal feeling and collector syndrome.


----------



## Frick (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't know any gamers really so I wouldnt by one for that reason. I've always wanted a PS2 though. Or rather a first gen PS3.

If I had a TV and lived the kind of life that I actually spent time in front of it I might have an XB1.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 8, 2016)

hey 2006 called, they want their fanbois back  really? its 2016 who care if ppl have a PC and/or Console.  I have an Xbox One simply because EA NHL series stopped in 09 on PC and the fact both my kids love it.  smh


----------



## AsRock (Feb 8, 2016)

Countryside said:


> If you want to play with your friends and money aint a thang then what does it matter  buy it and enjoy
> 
> PS: Usually when one of my friends buys a console
> 
> View attachment 71980



Been their tried it and it was a complete waste of money,  only ever got 5 games for our PS3 which Heavy Rain, Uncharted ( which was annoying enough but like the story ) and Little Big Planet, tried to get in to God Of War and just got plain out annoyed with the button pressing crap.

So not bothering with them any more PC all the way has many more games for my needs. As for the PS3 just sits their collecting dust and only been used for about 50 hours.

Thinking   i am going get more use out of the spare controller by getting a bluetooth receiver so it work on the PC HA.

All my friends are on PC.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 8, 2016)

What console friends ? !!!!!
who wants console friends anyway


----------



## Countryside (Feb 8, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Been their tried it and it was a complete waste of money,  only ever got 5 games for our PS3 which Heavy Rain, Uncharted ( which was annoying enough but like the story ) and Little Big Planet, tried to get in to God Of War and just got plain out annoyed with the button pressing crap.
> 
> So not bothering with them any more PC all the way has many more games for my needs. As for the PS3 just sits their collecting dust and only been used for about 50 hours.
> 
> ...



This was the first and last console i had


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 8, 2016)

Mine....i have shown it before.....Sportsvision 1000


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2016)

Disappointed that there is not a "Hell NO!" option in this vote


----------



## Jetster (Feb 8, 2016)

Friends don't let friends buy consoles


----------



## AsRock (Feb 8, 2016)

Countryside said:


> This was the first and last console i had
> 
> View attachment 71991



hehe 1st  one i had was the Atari 2600, then i discovered the Spectrum 81 and later the Spectrum ZX with games like Gunship which took it on a totally new level
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunship_(video_game)

Don't believe you can call the hand controllers from the 70's that plugged in to the TV to play pong concoles so.

With school putting us on the good ol BBC Micro and a machine called the REM which displayed black and white and used 5 1/4 floppys.

Later discovered PC's and being one who used to take every thing apart this was a total new level which was made to be taken apart although computers are not like that these days that kind of fun pretty much all gone now.

Some were in all that there was the 1st Nintendo and the failed Atari Jaguar.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 8, 2016)

I liked my PS2 - I had a couple dozen games I really liked to play. A few years after the PS3 came out I was picked one up - even though I pretty much stopped playing on consoles and strictly on PC. I thought I might enjoy some games on the PS3, much like I did on the PS2.

I probably have maybe a dozen games on the PS3 and the only one I actually enjoyed enough to play through was Uncharted. I tried Uncharted 2, but it didn't hold my interest after a couple of hours. I never tried Uncharted 3 that I owned.....I didn't like Red Dead Redemption, Little Big Planet had a few laughs, but grew tedious. The other handful of games I had just didn't hold my attention either. I also became greatly irritated with how slow the response time is for maneuvering the camera with the analog sticks.

My brother and I had some game we could have played online for the PS3, but after fighting with a headset to work on the PS3 and how annoyed I became with the crappy camera controls for the game I told him to forget it. It was around this time that my brother started to shift to PC and he's left consoles behind now.

I've sold all my games on the PS3...except Red Dead Redemption (younger brother still has it) and the PS3 is strictly a Blu-Ray player and Netflix/Amazon Prime streaming machine. I can't play games that require quick camera movement (specifically FPS) on a console - it drives me crazy on how slow it responds.

I personally wouldn't get a console if some buddies had PS4 or X1 and wanted me to get a game(s) to play online with them. I wouldn't do it. I'm glad they enjoy how they game on consoles, but it's just not for me.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 8, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> hey 2006 called, they want their fanbois back  really? its 2016 who care if ppl have a PC and/or Console.  I have an Xbox One simply because EA NHL series stopped in 09 on PC and the fact both my kids love it.  smh



I buy the NHL series every year too.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 8, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> I buy the NHL series every year too.



i tried modding 09 on PC but hex-editors are not my cup of tea  a bit too technical for myself.  But NHL 16 is my game of choice these days (had 15 but its missing SOO much stuff lol) 16 is the true next gen NHL title


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 8, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i tried modding 09 on PC but hex-editors are not my cup of tea  a bit too technical for myself.  But NHL 16 is my game of choice these days (had 15 but its missing SOO much stuff lol) 16 is the true next gen NHL title



NHL 2004 had a hardcore modding community too. you could download score clocks, arenas, rosters, goal horns, jerseys, goalie helmets, etc. I wish it would come back to PC.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 8, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> See above.  Only a handful of games allowed this (Halo and Shadowrun) way back and, for shooters, they haven't let them intermingle much (at all?) since.  Even when they give the console players aimbots, they still get slaughtered.


Rocket League also allows cross play between PC and PS4. Maybe soon to be XB1 but thats unconfirmed.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 8, 2016)

I do play on consoles.  But only after the prices drop.

My nice little collection:

Gamecube - only one I ever bough on launch day, but I did get my moneys worth out of it.  (probably 10,000+ hours clocked on it)
Wii
Wii U
PS2 fat and slim
PS3 fat and slim
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
DS Lite
3DS

Use to have a Xbox and Xbox 360, but got rid of since none of games warrant keeping them.
Though kick myself for getting rid of the Nintendo 64 which was my first console I had.
Also have gamed on NES, SNES, Dreamcast, and PS1.

Like I say, I like games.  Don't care what they on.


----------



## Guitar (Feb 8, 2016)

If you don't have a console, you're missing out on great games and it is nobody's fault but your own. People can take their elitist bullshit elsewhere, I'll always have a console in my home.

I'm a gamer. I play games. There is more than just a PC for games, and there are some console games PCs can't touch.


----------



## Drone (Feb 8, 2016)

All games that I love are on consoles so I have very positive memories about consoles.

I never gave a damn about PSX or PS3 but I love PS2, it was the best epoch ever.

_PS2_

Survival horror Japanese games! Resident Evil 4 and Outbreak 1,2, Silent Hill series.
My fav horror games Haunting Ground, Kuon, Clock Tower 3, Rule of Rose (the one and only game where I was really shocked and totally dazed).
I'm not an FPS fan but even I was impressed by PS2 FPS games. Black, Killzone and Cold Winter were innovative and immersive games.
PS2 era also had other amazing games like Metal Gear Solid 2,3 and God of War.
*Kingdom Hearts* is the best and most memorable series from that era.

_NGC_
Really love that console. Resident Evil 0,Remake,4; Metroid Prime 1,2; Eternal Darkness (one of the best horror games I've ever played). Metal gear Solid: the Twin Snakes (my fav MGS game).


_PSP era_
PSP is my fav handheld. Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops is my favorite MGS game (after Twin Snakes of course), Metal Gear Solid Peace Walker, Daxter, God of War games, and Kingdom hearts Birth By Sleep.

Wii
Wii had the best JRPGs. Last Story, Xenoblade Chronicles, Pandora's Tower, Tales of Symphonia, Zelda games. But I will always love Wii for *Metroid Prime Trilogy* and* GoldenEye
*
I'm not interested in PS4/XOne. I don't play Forza, Halo or Gears of Wars games. 

I'll get Nintendo NX instead


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 8, 2016)

Drone said:


> _PS2_



Skipped ICO, Xenosaga parts, GT4, Suikoden, VF4, Grandia 2 and 3 etc awesomeness... yeah... PS2 was awesome... I played it kind of cheaty.... I used a TV capture card via S-Video, and off a HDD. There was a homebrew solution to launch games from ISO, thus load times decreased and my laser simply died playing GTA3, had to replace and decided to get the broadband adapter. 

Nowadays emulation for PS2 really rocks. I started FF12 as I walked it really fast in the first time... don't remember much...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 8, 2016)

qubit said:


> And that hardcore PC gamer is me. So, the obvious question is why would I do it when I have a high spec gaming PC? (see specs)
> 
> Answer: Pester Power!
> 
> ...



Virtually my story last year,minus R6 though ,it was GtaV then(I went with the white drive club pack)
Good move ,,,though I only do multiplayer on ps4 now cos its at least a fair playing field regardless of control issue(you do get use to it look me up on R6 usual name), and I have R6 on pc too but don't play it much,a recent patch fudged it up on all platforms a bit too so it will improve soon hopefully.
I just have more gaming options now.

Right ,to be honest I didn't game on the pc for 8 months after buying the ps4 cos its easy n all that , so much so I just bought a 4k monitor in the hopes the love would return for pc gaming,well see but that monitor is freaking as some for ps4 R6 too nice .


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 8, 2016)

tasteless Joke

Thread title  Harrcore PC gamer
Of course your Harrcore cause only a gamer without the D buys a console 

trololololol


----------



## Drone (Feb 8, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Skipped ICO, Xenosaga parts, GT4, Suikoden, VF4, Grandia 2 and 3 etc awesomeness... yeah... PS2 was awesome... I played it kind of cheaty.... I used a TV capture card via S-Video, and off a HDD. There was a homebrew solution to launch games from ISO, thus load times decreased and my laser simply died playing GTA3, had to replace and decided to get the broadband adapter.
> 
> Nowadays emulation for PS2 really rocks. I started FF12 as I walked it really fast in the first time... don't remember much...


Not skipped  Just list of cool games for PS2 is really long. ICO and Shadow of the Colossus yeah! Nice trick with hdd btw.


----------



## alucasa (Feb 8, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> not into the war, tho i wouldn't get a console just to play online with a friend (some game offer a cross platform online )
> tho for some exclusives i often get a console (that i end up reselling later ) but i still kept Halo series, Bayonetta, Lost Odyssey and Magna Carta 2 for Xbox 360 even if i sold my X360 a while ago ... personal feeling and collector syndrome.



Gah, geez..., I cried a lot in Lost Odyssey. That game was nearly a masterpiece except for some excessive loli contents... I would LOVE to see it on PC just to play again. I still have my Xbox 360 but I hate unpacking the whole thing and hook it up again. It creates a mess.

MC2 looked very nice, played okay, and good boobs to stare at with nice short skirts.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 8, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Gah, geez..., I cried a lot in Lost Odyssey. That game was nearly a masterpiece except for some excessive loli contents... I would LOVE to see it on PC just to play again. I still have my Xbox 360 but I hate unpacking the whole thing and hook it up again. It creates a mess.
> 
> MC2 looked very nice, played okay, and good boobs to stare at with nice short skirts.


ahah ... true on Lost Odyssey ...

and on MC2 ... well ... Hyung Tae Kim ... what else ... (lots of friends wonder why i played Blade and Soul even on Korean and Chinese server ... )

let say it's truly some very exclusives and specific games that make me have a console sometime ...  Magna Carta Phantom Avalanche have a PC version iirc

the war between "PC Master Race" and "Console" is inexistent for me, true i like PC gaming more than Console but each side has his "pearl"


----------



## alucasa (Feb 8, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> ahah ... true on Lost Odyssey ...
> 
> and on MC2 ... well ... Hyung Tae Kim ... what else ... (lots of friends wonder why i played Blade and Soul even on Korean and Chinese server ... )
> 
> ...



Indeed, some consoles games, if you call yourself a (RPG) gamer, you don't dare missing 'em. Lost Odyssey was one of those games. Magna Carta 2 was Xbox 360 exclusive, so I got it. The arts were nice but a little flawed. The game wasn't too bad but wasn't too overly positive like ... Lost Odyssey. God, Lirum's Scene in Lost Odyssey gets me every time.

PS3 has its fair amount of breathtakingly good games. PS2 has shitton of masterpieces. 3DS has some. PS Vita has only few though. Crisis core on PSP...

In my own personal opinion, I am going to say this bluntly: Gamers who stay exclusively PC only are blinded. The gaming world is vast and they willingly jail themselves to only PC?

That ain't a gamer but just a fanboy.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 8, 2016)

It got all screwed up when consoles went online, and the game devs itself sepparated PC from consoles, so it trigerred a war.

And yea... PS2 was the last one having such big amount really good games... 

Now the Xbone and PS4... it is a entry level oem PC with closed OS ecosystem and small amount of exlusives... well none that I really wish for. No fun getting these. So I tend to agree with the peasant mocking. At least it is fun. I game more often on my phone then... the best trick when going to friend who have children and he is the nanny now as the wife is away with her friends, is to take the MHL cable and bluetooth joystick... and connect my smartphone. GTA, Horn, riptide or some whatever driving quests like broken sword or other classics... on to the TV screen, we can have our beers in peace. Mobile gaming really has grown up. I replayed Grandia on a psx emu using a phone while traveling in a bus. So a console? Why? When? PS2 emulator is already in early stage... dreamcast runs okay.

The point is that really this gen of consoles is not worth the money... leaving aside the mocking, just content wise.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 8, 2016)

All the consoles worth playing don't know what the internet is, so no.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2016)

I am the epitome of PCMR when it comes to it but I too am buying a PS4 Destiny Edition tomorrow to play with what me and the roomie call "the peasants". I'm the dude with the PCMR jokes all over boards and social media, the friend always making fun of his console peasant friends, but there's a truth and reality to it all. The truth being, it's all jokes with us (maybe not so much when I'm intentionally being an asshole to console fanbois) and the reality of it is I have a monster PC with almost zip to play. Nothing coming out interests me in the next uh....6 months? Year? Well, besides FF IX release sometime soon but that can be played on my work laptop if I wanted. I was having massive fun in MGS5 but I just quit that for what some would call retarded reasons *shrug*, not continuing the story. So that leaves me with Rocket League that I play almost daily with my roomie but then when his phone starts blowing up I immediately know and he says "the peasants are calling" and they play Destiny for hours. So I decided I would get a PS4 to play with them. Least I'm not going to suffer console shooter syndrome because I have a Cronus Max+. I mean I already have an Xbox One for Halo, but I fortunately didn't pay for that. At this point I don't really care, long as I get to have some fun with my buds. Every single PC gaming friend I have either works a totally different schedule than me (my best friend) or simply don't play the same games I do. 

And by "them" I mean the guys he plays with which are all dudes we went to high school together with. The majority of them can't afford a gaming PC and I refuse to piece rigs for all like 7 of them. At least I won't have Saturdays like I had this past weekend. Sit here with my PC on twiddling my thumbs refreshing pages.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 8, 2016)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Rocket League also allows cross play between PC and PS4. Maybe soon to be XB1 but thats unconfirmed.


Not a shooter.



Guitarrassdeamor said:


> If you don't have a console, you're missing out on great games and it is nobody's fault but your own.


You're also missing out on great games on PC because there's more great games than time in a lifespan.



Guitarrassdeamor said:


> There is more than just a PC for games, and there are some console games PCs can't touch.


And console gamers will never experience great titles like Shadowrun Returns and CONSORTIUM.


----------



## alucasa (Feb 8, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> The point is that really this gen of consoles is not worth the money... leaving aside the mocking, just content wise.



At this point, I am inclined to agree. Actually, from solely number point of view, it's getting worse. PS2 (w0w!) -> PS3 (O...kay) -> PS4 (Meh)


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm inclined to agree on both fronts, I personally don't feel any truly "good" content has been coming out.


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't see a problem about buying a console even if you have a powerful pc.
I see a problem about buying a console if you have a TV like me.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2016)

Devon68 said:


> I don't see a problem about buying a console even if you have a powerful pc.
> I see a problem about buying a console if you have a TV like me.


Bruh, that's perfect for some dank ass NES action.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 9, 2016)

Great for shooters too with <1ms response time.


----------



## flmatter (Feb 9, 2016)

I am considering a ps4 or xbox1 to play with my friends that do not have a gaming pc. I have had an xbox360 for a few years. I just find hard to shell out $400 for a console when I have my tower and laptop to play on.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Feb 9, 2016)

Most of my console friends also have a pc. And after what i taught them, bout overclocking and the possibilities of whatever they dreamed they built there own. I have 2 that turned into total junkies and they have nicer pc than me now. After years of pc gaming those consoles just do not cut it for me. The only thing i can say i truly miss is Madden Football...no idea why they do not make it for the pc anymore. Tecmo Bowl was my first football game good times.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 9, 2016)

I think only the fun is really important, not so much the hardware. But if it's about money I'd gladly chose the PC again, as it's waaaay more flexible. Also I used my PC for "console style" gaming too, with a XB360 controller + HDMI to my HDTV. It was somewhat cool. A selfmade "PC console" is maybe best of both worlds. That said, steam machine could be the best console ever.

I started as a console player with NES/SNES/N64. Some time when I had the SNES I got my first PC, it was what I really wanted all along (I was 13). That's why I didn't buy any console after N64, until 5 years back, where I bought a cheap used PS2 Slim with 2 controllers and a bunch of games, because I was curious. I enjoyed playing with the PS2, multiplayer that is, but I don't think I would really miss it. Also I think Nintendo consoles are somewhat cooler, because they give you special opportunities you don't have with the other consoles, or I simply like the Nintendo games more. I think the other consoles are pretty replacable (by a PC that is). I'll never forget the SNES/Nintendo 64 game sessions with my friends and my dad. 

btw. all my friends play with the PC, but some of them also have consoles.


----------



## Niteblooded (Feb 9, 2016)

One day we will evolve and be past this childish nonsense, but that day is not today. 

My toy is better!
Nah uh, mine is!
Oh yah well my dad can beat up your dad!
Oh yah well my mom can beat up your mom and dad. And then my dog will beat YOU up and I will steal your toy and have both toys!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 9, 2016)

Niteblooded said:


> One day we will evolve and be past this childish nonsense, but that day is not today.
> 
> My toy is better!
> Nah uh, mine is!
> ...



Rubbish... human kind has built nukes to maintain competition. This childish so called game is just a primal instinct to learn and survive. It cannot be shut off. It needs to be cherished and maintained... just bigger toys... otherwise the coffin is also a vialable option.


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 9, 2016)

Since the current generation of consoles makes use of the x86 architecture for the very first time, it should come as no surprise that less and less exclusive titles see the light of day.
This circumstance provides Nintendo with a huge opportunity to regain its former strength (setting themselves apart from Playstation and Xbox due to exclusives) and I hope they actually see this opportunity and take advantage of it.


----------



## Niteblooded (Feb 9, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Rubbish... human kind has built nukes to maintain competition. This childish so called game is just a primal instinct to learn and survive. It cannot be shut off. It needs to be cherished and maintained... just bigger toys... otherwise the coffin is also a vialable option.


That is the worst analogy -  Gaming Mediums vs Nukes and Super Powers ...seriously???   You're trying way too hard.   The two have absolutely nothing in common and there is nothing to be gained with in-fighting among gamers.

People who love to play games are stereotyped as it is, we don't need to kick each other in the teeth as well.   There are plenty of people who look down on us.   Stupid debates like this only reinforce their beliefs.


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 9, 2016)

Niteblooded said:


> That is the worst analogy -  Gaming Mediums vs Nukes and Super Powers ...seriously???   You're trying way too hard.   The two have absolutely nothing in common and there is nothing to be gained with in-fighting among gamers.
> 
> People who love to play games are stereotyped as it is, we don't need to kick each other in the teeth as well.   There are plenty of people who look down on us.   Stupid debates like this only reinforce their beliefs.



I think you missed the sarcasm.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 9, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I bought a PS3 once, plus a bunch of games that I don't recall the name of. After 2 weeks of use, it has spent the last 2 years as a DVD player in the bedroom.



My *two* PS3's are still in service as media centers. Both have disc problems, and the first one has seen close to 1000 hours of use, of which the vast majority on exclusives and PS2 games... and CoD Modern Warfare (1). After that, consoles went downhill faster than anyone could have imagined. The PS3 was the last good console offering really, with the PS2 topping the chart for all time imo. Right now it's become a shameless money grab, the consoles' specs are by no means impressive anymore, online costs money even though you are constantly hammered by advertisement from Sony, and the exclusives are extremely rare. I have yet to see a real system seller game for the PS4 too, 99% is ported junk, hell even MGS is out for PC (earlier MGS games had me buying that second PS3 ).


----------



## Assimilator (Feb 9, 2016)

If a console game is good enough and the people who make it aren't mouth-breathing retards, it will eventually be ported to PC. If not, there will eventually be an emulator that runs it. Either way I'm not paying good money for what is essentially a computer that can only be used for a subset of gaming.


----------



## xfia (Feb 9, 2016)

this appears to be microsofts new ads..  someone took a pic of them talking at a convention and now its all about mooshy gamer love 
she is really pretty in real life tho so i dont think he would care if she was wearing a trash bag 
edit-if there is any girl here that even lets people on online games know they are a girl this is what its like  especially on the consoles


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 9, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Not a shooter.


Ya and? We're talking about games in general. Not specifically shooters. Youre referencing shooters.


----------



## qubit (Feb 9, 2016)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> tasteless Joke
> 
> Thread title  Harrcore PC gamer
> Of course your Harrcore cause only a gamer without the D buys a console
> ...


Dammit, I knew something didn't look right with it. 

I only realized it when I read your cheeky post though. I've asked the mods to correct the spelling, as the editing window has now closed.

EVERYONE: I'll be making more replies on here to some of you later when I get a chance.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 9, 2016)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ya and? We're talking about games in general. Not specifically shooters. Youre referencing shooters.


Rainbow Six Siege, the reason he bought the console, is a shooter.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 9, 2016)

IMO a hardcore gamer is someone that plays games on any and every system he/she can get their little hands on. PC, console, etc.

Those that stick to strictly PC or strictly console are not hard-core at all. They are soft-core. mmmmmmm


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 9, 2016)

No.

But I do not play online at all, so...


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 9, 2016)

Screw all that, I´m multicore.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 9, 2016)

WhiteNoise said:


> IMO a hardcore gamer is someone that plays games on any and every system he/she can get their little hands on. PC, console, etc.
> 
> Those that stick to strictly PC or strictly console are not hard-core at all. They are soft-core. mmmmmmm


YEP... not wrong ... and make me think ... that the more game and game medium you have the more hardcore it is ... 

a post full of sense ... i am impressed

ie: i also game a lot on my smartphone with a MOGA Pocket controller ...  for my PSP and PSX games i still own but my PSP and PSX were replaced by PPSSPP and FPse on my phone ... 2 device less i need to carry ... and my PS2 is replaced by PCSX2 on my computer ... (altho i still have a PS2 platinum that i won in a giveaway ) same goes for my Dreamcase NES SNES Saturn (still have a Dreamcast and a Saturn also ... )

i love games ... i love them on all medium if they are exclusive to one medium or another... i like PC for versatility .... i like console for simplicity .... (a split Halo Reach with a friend ... yep priceless and simple ... fun )

end words (for me) Elitist are wrong no matter what cause they defend ... ( example : you pay a premium in a f2p mmo and you call free players "pleb", then you are a jerk not a elite ahaha )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2016)

WhiteNoise said:


> IMO a hardcore gamer is someone that plays games on any and every system he/she can get their little hands on. PC, console, etc.
> 
> Those that stick to strictly PC or strictly console are not hard-core at all. They are soft-core. mmmmmmm


Like I said, there's more games on PC than time to play in a lifetime.  I play ~100 hours of games/week and my backlog of games to play is still greater than 50 with a wishlist 90 long.  A lot of those titles are multiplatform releases.  There are more PC exclusives than console exclusives.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 10, 2016)

IMO just because there's more games doesn't mean there are good games. I'm on PC and bored as hell. Trying to make TPP stretch as long as I can.

My PS4 will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2016)

I'd say 95%+ of the games I play are good.  I think you're not being adventurous enough.  For the record, AAA games are the minority of what I play.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 10, 2016)

I have a 6TB drive almost full of PC games. It's not that I'm not trying, it's just that there isn't much that sucks me in like a good game would. A lot of modern stuff is rehash, AAA bullshit that are usually cash cows, indie stuff trying to bring back retro in some form, or lame simulators.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2016)

How about Shadowrun Returns (and sequels--but they're really all separate games on the same engine and in the same world) and Consortium?  Shadowrun has some retro influence but it is really well written and usually sucks in within the first 15 minutes.  Consortium represents something entirely new--a degree of flexibility not attempted before in writing.

Oceanhorn is pretty fun but the writing is stale.

Tesla Effect...there's a pretty good game.  Definitely retro inspired but that's not a bad thing in this case.

To the Moon surprised me.  Yeah, it's a low-budget indie title but the writing is good and the gameplay doesn't get in the way of it.


----------



## alucasa (Feb 10, 2016)

Just looking at my game collection, allow me to name some games that catch my eyes.

1. Heavy Rain
2. Xenoblade Chronicles X (I have the game. Don' t have Wii U yet)
3. White Knight Chronicles 1 & 2
4. Catherine
5. Lost Odyssey
6. Yakuza 4
7. Bravery Default
8. Shin Megami Tensei 4
9. Persona 4 Golden
10 . Tales of Vesperia (The best Tales game in my opinion)
11. Infinite Undiscovery (Bad reviews but really enjoyed the game)
12. Eternal Sonata
13. Resonance of Fate
14. Crisis Core
15. Fire Emblem

PC has no games like those. Granted, those aren't shooters and I'd play shooters on PC rather but PCs don't have those games. I want to play variety (though mostly RPG) of games, so platform doesn't matter.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2016)

Ehm, they appear to be largely anime RPG titles.  They're made for a Japanese auidence that overwhelmingly games on PlayStation and Nintendo.  Some titles, of that nature, were brought to North America including a Windows release.  Two that come to mind are Valkaria Chronicles and The Last Remnant.   Steam lists a lot of them but, of course, not the exact titles you named because they're exclusives:
http://store.steampowered.com/search/?snr=1_5_9__12&term=anime+rpg
Of note: Hyperdimension Neptunia and Ys.

No platform has everything.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 10, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> hey 2006 called, they want their fanbois back  really? its 2016 who care if ppl have a PC and/or Console.  I have an Xbox One simply because EA NHL series stopped in 09 on PC and the fact both my kids love it.  smh


EA  NHL is one of those games that you dont have to know shit about the sport and its still fun to play


----------



## alucasa (Feb 10, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No platform has everything.



Indeed, which is why platform war doesn't matter (to me at least).

Hyperdimension Neptunia ain't my cup of tea unfortunately. I am not into half naked loli girls.
As for YS, quality of Ys on Vita was so bad that I ditched the series for good.

Though I feel those two are still better than Dragon Age Inquisition.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2016)

Could have been a bad port.  There can't be so many Ys titles on Steam if the title was that bad.

Valkaria Chronicles on Windows outsold the PS3 version in a matter of days.  Because of its success on Steam, they're porting it to PS4.


----------



## alucasa (Feb 10, 2016)

Valkaria Chronicles is good. I can't argue with that. It would have been on my list in the post but, as you are aware, it's now available on PC, so I took it off. Dragon's Dogma would have been on my list as well but it's now on Steam.

The point is that the gaming world is vast and restricting oneself to a single platform is narrowing one's view too much. I pay attention to all sort of games from Yandere simulator to even Server Tycoon on Kickstarter.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2016)

Server Tycoon?  Oh my...


----------



## alucasa (Feb 10, 2016)

I edited my post to add the links.

But here it is again. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1567327150/server-tycoon

It has had a lot of drama at first. Was fun @ Reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/41f2dm/server_tycoon_pfft_how_about_server_simulator/

Google server tycoon reddit to read the rage.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 10, 2016)

Spending money on a console is preety dumb idea for most pc users since you can just buy a console controler (like my Logitech Chillstream Xbox 360) and play all games eather on the joystick or mouse+keyboard.
I got a PS1 still working in my house (10 years old) and i play on it occasionally,  but mostly i just turn on my PC and play on it.


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 10, 2016)

Platform wars are indeed pointless.

I'm a big fan of (A)RPGs, RTS games, point & click adventures, beat 'em ups and platformers. While the first 3 are obviously better suited to pc, the latter cut a better figure on the big screen.

regarding consoles:
Nintendo has the best platformers, Xenoblade Chronicles, Metroid, Bayonetta, other gems like Okami, Zack & Wiki & Muramasa... and of course Zelda. The SNES has got to be the best console of all times.
Neo Geo has the best beat 'em ups of all time.
Playstation has its fair share of noteworthy exclusives (can't be bothered to list 'em). Microsoft also has a few.
Too bad the Dreamcast never got the attention it deserved ...


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 10, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> How about Shadowrun Returns (and sequels--but they're really all separate games on the same engine and in the same world) and Consortium?  Shadowrun has some retro influence but it is really well written and usually sucks in within the first 15 minutes.  Consortium represents something entirely new--a degree of flexibility not attempted before in writing.
> 
> Oceanhorn is pretty fun but the writing is stale.
> 
> ...


I have Shadowrun m8, I got bored. I think it'd be a game that I might enjoy more when I'm bored somewhere on my phone but it's not very often I run into a situation like that.



Filip Georgievski said:


> Spending money on a console is preety dumb idea for most pc users since you can just buy a console controler (like my Logitech Chillstream Xbox 360) and play all games eather on the joystick or mouse+keyboard.
> I got a PS1 still working in my house (10 years old) and i play on it occasionally,  but mostly i just turn on my PC and play on it.


Last time I checked I can't play Destiny on my PC with my PS4 buddies.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I have Shadowrun m8, I got bored. I think it'd be a game that I might enjoy more when I'm bored somewhere on my phone but it's not very often I run into a situation like that.


It's a lot of reading...like a choose-your-own-adventure book with combat.  It's not for everyone but thought I'd ask.



PP Mguire said:


> Last time I checked I can't play Destiny on my PC with my PS4 buddies.


Only because Activision is as bad as Microsoft and Sony at sucking the teets of consoles.  I think the only reason why they port Call of Duty to Windows is because it's cheap and easy.  Considering how the port gets worse with each iteration, I think it's only a matter of time before PC gamers give up on it--and so does Activision.

I have so many games on Windows and so few of them were published by Activision.  A quick search: Prototype 1 & 2 2, and...that's it!  Wow. I admit I am interested in Deadpool but...yeah...Activision has literally become a one-trick-pony.


----------



## 64K (Feb 10, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Like I said, there's more games on PC than time to play in a lifetime.  I play ~100 hours of games/week and my backlog of games to play is still greater than 50 with a wishlist 90 long.  A lot of those titles are multiplatform releases.  There are more PC exclusives than console exclusives.



100 hours gaming a week!  That's 14 hours a day average. I average 15 hours a week but my back log of games yet to play is ridiculous.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 10, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's a lot of reading...like a choose-your-own-adventure book with combat.  It's not for everyone but thought I'd ask.
> 
> 
> Only because Activision is as bad as Microsoft and Sony at sucking the teets of consoles.  I think the only reason why they port Call of Duty to Windows is because it's cheap and easy.  Considering how the port gets worse with each iteration, I think it's only a matter of time before PC gamers give up on it--and so does Activision.
> ...


Yea, like I said, it's not a lack of trying. I prefer the crisp 4k visuals of PC gaming but I don't mind playing games on the consoles if it means I get to have fun too. I mean I've probably sunk like 100 hours into that stupid poolFX game on Xbox. Considering I have 3 friends that'll probably never have a PC meaning I won't get to play games with them but now I can, I'll take it. 

Bungie made the decision for console only on Destiny, sorta like how they abandoned PC for Halo too and tried to tip the blame on Microshaft. They've said in many interviews that console is more profitable.


----------



## Drone (Feb 10, 2016)

Xenoblade Chronicles and Metal Gear Solid Peace Walker took me about 1200 hours. I guess it was about a year, maybe 2-3 hours a day, usually at night before I go to sleep.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Bungie made the decision for console only on Destiny, sorta like how they abandoned PC for Halo too and tried to tip the blame on Microshaft. They've said in many interviews that console is more profitable.


Only because they never try on Windows.   The two times they did, Microsoft put requirements on them (like Vista only) that killed the prospect of Windows version being competitive.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 10, 2016)

The true master race is the one which owns a gaming PC and a console. I am the master race. The rest of you are dirty peasants!


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 10, 2016)

Depends on game, there are some games on X360 which I like to play on LIVE.

Recent consoles doesn't offer anything to me, since they're just low-end gaming PC:s in disguise and with not-so-good gamepads since X360 pad is the no. 1 for me.


----------



## xfia (Feb 10, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Depends on game, there are some games on X360 which I like to play on LIVE.
> 
> Recent consoles doesn't offer anything to me, since they're just low-end gaming PC:s in disguise and with not-so-good gamepads since X360 pad is the no. 1 for me.


PS4 controller


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 10, 2016)

Easy Rhino said:


> The true master race is the one which owns a gaming PC and a console. I am the master race. The rest of you are dirty peasants!


Hybrid master race.


----------



## alucasa (Feb 10, 2016)

I have frigging 1951 hours on Crusader Kings II. Now, that's a shit load of time spent on a single title.  CK2 is the definition of sandbox game though, so many possibilities & never the same result.

So,I enjoy PC games as well but PC doesn't cover JRPG well. I tend to completely ignore AAA titles these days.


----------



## xfia (Feb 10, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Hybrid master race.View attachment 72043


did you make that? love it


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 10, 2016)

Still peasants look like peasants lol


----------



## xfia (Feb 10, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Still peasants look like peasants lol


the peasants should be laying on half eatn apples lol


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 10, 2016)

xfia said:


> did you make that? love it


Lol no, I've just had that pic for a while now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 10, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Lol no, I've just had that pic for a while now.



I have never seen that before. Epic!


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 10, 2016)

Got my peasant box 4 in today woooo 

Downloading Destiny now. 18GB in less than 30 minutes, I  fiber.


----------



## Niteblooded (Feb 11, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Hybrid master race.View attachment 72043


Ha ha hah!

That said what I was trying to say only better and quicker.



PP Mguire said:


> Got my peasant box 4 in today woooo
> 
> Downloading Destiny now. 18GB in less than 30 minutes, I  fiber.



Kind of a bad time to join Destiny now as the content slowed down but you will have plenty of content to go through so maybe they'll release more by the time you catch up. 

That said, I still play it with my friends as well.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 11, 2016)

xfia said:


> edit-if there is any girl here that even lets people on online games know they are a girl this is what its like  especially on the consoles


Ah, lovely repose you get when playing online and they find out you are a gal.  There was a reason I kept the mic off on consoles.  My favorite thing was beating the crap out of them then turn the mic on and say bye.  Hehe.



WhiteNoise said:


> IMO a hardcore gamer is someone that plays games on any and every system he/she can get their little hands on. PC, console, etc.
> 
> Those that stick to strictly PC or strictly console are not hard-core at all. They are soft-core. mmmmmmm


Hmmm, then by that I am one.  Though, I just really love playing video games or any game that is fun or requires strategy.  Kind of the reason none of my family will challenge me to any type of board game.

Though the only game that ever got the most hours from me was Phantasy Star Online.  I followed from Dreamcast to PC to Gamecube.  Poor Gamecube clocked in over just 5,000+ hours on one character alone this not including my other eight characters or ones I lost to the dreaded corrupt that could occur to the game file.

I still have my launch day Gamecube and PSO ep1&2, I'm never giving it up.  Darn sucker is a tank.  Also still have Super Smash Bros Melee.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 11, 2016)

"Divine Hybrid" would be something like this:









For context of where it came from:


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 11, 2016)

Niteblooded said:


> Ha ha hah!
> 
> That said what I was trying to say only better and quicker.
> 
> ...


I basically just got the game to do raids with them and crucible. I never really actually cared for the game much, just playing games with friends since everybody always went the opposite direction I did in gaming. The only person I know personally on my level of PCMR is my best friend but he's as bad as I am, couple grand in a Facebook and Youtube box. He's only off on Tuesdays and Wednesdays to game but I'm at work and by the time I get home he's done playing games. My roomie has a nice PC I built for him and he games but the only MP game we play together on it is Rocket League. He's about as tired of Battlefield and shooter games as I am. My gf loves to play zombies with me but that's a rare occasion that our kids let us actually sit down to play a nice match. On the flip side, got my PS4 hooked up last night, used my code for PS Plus, added Facebook, sent 8 requests and was immediately added to a party by previously mentioned peasants with one response being "Holy FUCKING SHIT PP GOT A PS4". Not something I ever got with any PC buddies and they were genuinely excited to game with me. Of course, right after that "Oh look at this level 2 scrub". 



Ithanul said:


> Ah, lovely repose you get when playing online and they find out you are a gal.  There was a reason I kept the mic off on consoles.  My favorite thing was beating the crap out of them then turn the mic on and say bye.  Hehe.
> 
> 
> Hmmm, then by that I am one.  Though, I just really love playing video games or any game that is fun or requires strategy.  Kind of the reason none of my family will challenge me to any type of board game.
> ...


Ha, you're a girl?



FordGT90Concept said:


> "Divine Hybrid" would be something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only way I could play Twilight Princess or Skyward Sword was on the PC. The Wii being limited to 480p really killed it for me although I didn't mind playing Mario Kart that way. My next console is a Wii U since I already got a taste of that.


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 11, 2016)

Thing with this stupid platform wars is, that typically the dumbest members (no insult to anyone on tpu) - that usually happen to be the biggest fanboys (obvious correlation) - are usually also the most vocal.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 11, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Ha, you're a girl?




Lol, why does every guy get surprised by that.  Even peeps who use to play on my Minecraft and Terraria servers where surprised when I told them.

Obliviously no one has looked at the first sentence in my sig.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 11, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Lol, why does every guy get surprised by that.  Even peeps who use to play on my Minecraft and Terraria servers where surprised when I told them.
> 
> Obliviously no one has looked at the first sentence in my sig.


I read it before but it never really stuck.


----------



## 64K (Feb 11, 2016)

From the statistics that I've seen in articles the ratio of male to female gamers is about 50/50. I guess it's common to think of gaming as mostly done by young males but that's not true apparently. It's surprising also to see that a big chunk of gamers are middle aged and older as well.


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 11, 2016)

64K said:


> From the statistics that I've seen in articles the ratio of male to female gamers is about 50/50. I guess it's common to think of gaming as mostly done by young males but that's not true apparently. *It's surprising also to see that a big chunk of gamers are middle aged and older as well.*



Because young "gamers" don't play themselves, but rather watch twitch streams ...


----------



## RCoon (Feb 11, 2016)

64K said:


> I've seen in articles the ratio of male to female gamers is about 50/50



Those articles are mildly flawed, though flawed is inherently the wrong word. Every statistic regarding gender ratio of "gaming" has had different classifications of "gamer". Some go as far as "1 hour a day on candy crush on Facebook" as a classification of a "gamer" while others only count those that spend several hours a day on post-2004 consoles only. I have yet to see a study with a solid base methodology, sensible metric calculation, and a reasonable subject base that covers more than just a snippet of a particular society.

Personally I couldn't care less. I like to do entertaining things on a PC. Other people also tend to do things they find entertaining on a box of circuits, and they may or may not be male or female. Maybe a parakeet enjoys slamming its beak into the analogue stick out of sheer delight, but finds a keyboard less than titillating. No Ben Croshaw popular graphic should define a group of people, regardless of how amusing he is.

If somebody wants to buy a console, buy a goddamn console. Unless you're paying for a mail-order Asian cook slave, I don't see the point in repeating the same old diatribe and discussion.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 11, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> The only way I could play Twilight Princess or Skyward Sword was on the PC. The Wii being limited to 480p really killed it for me although I didn't mind playing Mario Kart that way. My next console is a Wii U since I already got a taste of that.


Funny, I own/beat both games on Wii (twice for TP; didn't really care for SS).  I'm not one to really care about graphics so long as they're adequate to serve the game designer's purpose.  Ironically, that's also how I view designing windowed applications versus console.



Dethroy said:


> Because young "gamers" don't play themselves, but rather watch twitch streams ...


In my experience, they're playing Nintendo DS and touch screen games on tablets.



RCoon said:


> Those articles are mildly flawed, though flawed is inherently the wrong word. Every statistic regarding gender ratio of "gaming" has had different classifications of "gamer". Some go as far as "1 hour a day on candy crush on Facebook" as a classification of a "gamer" while others only count those that spend several hours a day on post-2004 consoles only. I have yet to see a study with a solid base methodology, sensible metric calculation, and a reasonable subject base that covers more than just a snippet of a particular society.


I often gripe about this.  It always seems like the survey is conducted in a manner to promote clickbait.  It drives me nuts.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 11, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Funny, I own/beat both games on Wii (twice for TP; didn't really care for SS).  I'm not one to really care about graphics so long as they're adequate to serve the game designer's purpose.  Ironically, that's also how I view designing windowed applications versus console.
> 
> 
> In my experience, they're playing Nintendo DS and touch screen games on tablets.
> ...


My issue was resolution rather than graphical fidelity. The content was so fuzzy I couldn't really do much. It was a night and day difference moving to 1080p rendering on the emulator.

Edit: I also appreciate the art style Nintendo has for their games.


----------



## Warrgarbl (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm also predominantly a PC gamer. Always have, always will. That being said I have a PS3 as well. For me, it's a different focus. When I game on a console it's more comfy, the games are more arcade-oriented and my girlfriend enjoys watching. I mostly decide by control scheme and whether I figure that a game will work well from the couch, if that's even a proper metric. I usually really prefer keyboard and mouse, though


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 11, 2016)

64K said:


> From the statistics that I've seen in articles the ratio of male to female gamers is about 50/50. I guess it's common to think of gaming as mostly done by young males but that's not true apparently. It's surprising also to see that a big chunk of gamers are middle aged and older as well.



I've been gaming since the 70's. Back then on my pong paddles and then Atari. I skipped a few consoles throughout the years due to not having the money for them but I have always enjoyed gaming. I'm in that chunk of middle aged gamers.


----------



## 64K (Feb 11, 2016)

WhiteNoise said:


> I've been gaming since the 70's. Back then on my pong paddles and then Atari. I skipped a few consoles throughout the years due to not having the money for them but I have always enjoyed gaming. I'm in that chunk of middle aged gamers.



Right there with you. Started gaming with an Atari 2600.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 11, 2016)

It's been awesome watching all the games evolve over the years. First time my dad brought home the Atari 2600 I can still remember being blown away by the graphics. Funny compared to what we have now.


----------



## Niteblooded (Feb 12, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I basically just got the game to do raids with them and crucible. I never really actually cared for the game much, just playing games with friends since everybody always went the opposite direction I did in gaming. The only person I know personally on my level of PCMR is my best friend but he's as bad as I am, couple grand in a Facebook and Youtube box. He's only off on Tuesdays and Wednesdays to game but I'm at work and by the time I get home he's done playing games. My roomie has a nice PC I built for him and he games but the only MP game we play together on it is Rocket League. He's about as tired of Battlefield and shooter games as I am. My gf loves to play zombies with me but that's a rare occasion that our kids let us actually sit down to play a nice match. On the flip side, got my PS4 hooked up last night, used my code for PS Plus, added Facebook, sent 8 requests and was immediately added to a party by previously mentioned peasants with one response being "Holy FUCKING SHIT PP GOT A PS4". Not something I ever got with any PC buddies and they were genuinely excited to game with me. Of course, right after that "Oh look at this level 2 scrub".



I think consoles in general inspire everyone to be more social.   They first started out with you and your friends HAVE to be in the same room to play together.   Even though people rarely game in the same room now it seems to keep that social vibe.   That being said, it also depends on the game in the PC realm.   Shooters people are used to seeing their friends come and go.   Obviously they prefer to play with friends but for the most part they don't mind going solo.   MMOs people are very social.

I have 3 friends I hang out with in real life on a regular basis who have gaming PCs but we haven't once played together lol.   One of them is what got me into Destiny on the PS4.    Two of them played together but on the latest Nintendo hand held (forgot name).   And the other is a lone wolf.   Two are all about PCMR and hate consoles with a passion but never once accepted a game invite on steam or sent one.

As someone who didn't like Halo multiplayer, I do like Crucible even with its numerous flaws and frustrations.  
It's the only the shooter right now currently holding my attention.   I actually had to rush to a raid right after making that post.     Though I'm hopeful for Overwatch - definitely a PC buy!



Ithanul said:


> Lol, why does every guy get surprised by that.  Even peeps who use to play on my Minecraft and Terraria servers where surprised when I told them.
> 
> Obliviously no one has looked at the first sentence in my sig.


Girls are still mythical creatures to most gamers lol.

Someone brought up Twitch, there are a lot of gamer girls on twitch playing every game under the sun.   They generally have a good personalities too which make them more interesting to watch than the guy who doesn't talk and looks like he just ate a sour grape.   I will usually put Twitch on when I'm farming stuff in a game or some other task that doesn't require my full attention.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 12, 2016)

Niteblooded said:


> I think consoles in general inspire everyone to be more social.   They first started out with you and your friends HAVE to be in the same room to play together.   Even though people rarely game in the same room now it seems to keep that social vibe.   That being said, it also depends on the game in the PC realm.   Shooters people are used to seeing their friends come and go.   Obviously they prefer to play with friends but for the most part they don't mind going solo.   MMOs people are very social.
> 
> I have 3 friends I hang out with in real life on a regular basis who have gaming PCs but we haven't once played together lol.   One of them is what got me into Destiny on the PS4.    Two of them played together but on the latest Nintendo hand held (forgot name).   And the other is a lone wolf.   Two are all about PCMR and hate consoles with a passion but never once accepted a game invite on steam or sent one.
> 
> ...


We're social only because we have known each other the past decade or longer. If it wasn't for that I don't think I'd be playing with them or have even bought a PS4 due to being pretty much a loner and an introvert. Not that I hate social interaction, it's just hard for me to have fun with random people playing games.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 12, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> hey 2006 called, they want their fanbois back  really? its 2016 who care if ppl have a PC and/or Console.  I have an Xbox One simply because EA NHL series stopped in 09 on PC and the fact both my kids love it.  smh



NHL, madden and fifa 


the only reason I buy consoles anymore... and now fifa for pc is finally releasing with the latest engine so there goes that reason.


----------



## xfia (Feb 12, 2016)

most woman are good at living in the moment.. makes them extra good gamers sometimes. idk where i would be without my girls to kick me in the ass and make me be a better man sometimes haha 
sometimes guys left to their own devices start doing crazy stuff with fire..breaking trucks going off roading..or trying to copy linus on his next project. as if 7 nano's wasnt enough now he is doing 8 980ti   #FTW@LINUSTECH


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 12, 2016)

Just wanted to say that I thoroughly enjoy reading this thread 
Keep them posts coming!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 12, 2016)

I have a folder in my kitchen in which i write all the competitive laps completed on various circuits on Project Cars by me and my mates when they come to my house.

We dont play each other online but we do play in a very social environment, warm, comfortable and within arms reach for simply passing the controller between us or hopping into the hotseat to use the wheel.

I for one "need to calm down a bit" (Wendy's words) after a fast lap around Nordsleife and typically i rarely play on my own. I enjoy the encouragment and advice we give each other. We laugh at each others failures and glow with success.


The "speedwall folder" has 8 names in it, i even get phonecalls asking what so and so's best time was around a particular lap and photos as proof (witnessed) of fast laps completed on other PCs.

We could do the same if we gamed on a console, except we all prefer zooming around at 120 fps. It is a treat to watch even if you arent driving.

My wife never, ever has a go, she thinks she will break the car........i agree, she probably would !!

I  have kids so we do have consoles in the house somewhere, they use handheld devices and the consoles havent been used for about 2 years.

In summary.....gaming for me is a social experience, enjoyed with friends. PC is the tool of choice.


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 12, 2016)

Me and my brother always used to "duel" each other when we were still living at our parents place. Be it on consoles or pc. I miss these times.
Local Multiplayer is so much better (as in more fun). Turning around and smiling in someone's face after you've won, shouting at each other, poking at each other, making fun of each other and simply enjoying yourselfs and having a great time is peerless. Platforms? Irrelevant! Sadly we don't see each other that often nowadays...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 12, 2016)

Figured I'd post that I too have gone console...
My reason being was I'm sick and tired of games not playing correctly on pc because they are console ports..
I still have a decent gaming rig but I don't think I'm going to put anymore money into pc gaming hardware...

I had the choice between a Fury X, 980ti or a PS4 bundle and a few other games for the same price...I bought the PS4 and it plays as good or better on some games which is absolute bullshit imo....
I guess I'm just tired of pissing into the wind.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 12, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Rainbow Six Siege, the reason he bought the console, is a shooter.


But you brought up the fact of Xbox and PC cross play and referenced Shadowrun and Halo 2. Thats why I tossed in a non-shooter game Rocket League that does the same thing but with PS4 and _maybe_ soon to be XB1 version.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 12, 2016)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> But you brought up the fact of Xbox and PC cross play and referenced Shadowrun and Halo 2. Thats why I tossed in a non-shooter game Rocket League that does the same thing but with PS4 and _maybe_ soon to be XB1 version.


From what I'm to understand Microsoft won't play ball like Sony and Valve did to setup the cross platform. They said getting that together was a serious undertaking in itself just for PS4 and PC to play together, which is why we don't have a cross platform party up system yet.


----------



## Flogger23m (Feb 12, 2016)

I voted "not sure". I like consoles but the last consoles I got were a PS2 and 3DS. I still play a few games on the PS2 every now and then, and I play my 3DS. There are not many games on consoles that are not on PC. Halo games seem okay, but they're just another shooter that would fall below Deus Ex, ect. Only game I can really think about is the upcoming Ace Combat, but that may be PS4 exclusive. As with Ace Combat 6, I am not sure if I want to spend $150+ (closer to $300+ for a PS4) for a single game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2016)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> But you brought up the fact of Xbox and PC cross play and referenced Shadowrun and Halo 2. Thats why I tossed in a non-shooter game Rocket League that does the same thing but with PS4 and _maybe_ soon to be XB1 version.


I explicitly said...


FordGT90Concept said:


> See above.  Only a handful of games allowed this (Halo and Shadowrun) way back and, *for shooters, they haven't let them intermingle much* (at all?) since.  Even when they give the console players aimbots, they still get slaughtered.


There are games that do intermingle outside of the shooter genre but there are virtually none in the shooter genre because, when it was attempted, it was a disaster.


----------



## qubit (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey good thread people, some great replies here.  Also, check out the new "Hell NO!" poll option - you can change your vote if you want to.

Ok, I've had my PS4 for a week now and will be writing up my experience with it soon, but in the meantime here are those replies I promised you.



TheGuruStud said:


> Poll was a trick. Anyone that said yes is not a hardcore gamer.
> 
> Shame *ding ding* Shame



No, not a trick.



erocker said:


> I have some friends that just game on consoles (they own Mac's too *shudders*). I don't know why these people are my friends, they seem to make poor decisions in life.
> 
> I'm going to leave now and think about my choice in friends.


tsk, you make some terrible life decisions there my friend. 



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I would expect....no, insist that my friends got a PC off me instead.
> 
> Each has their benefits but i am PC to the core  (or thread)....


That's the spirit - no compromise! I was weak and caved. I'm sorry! I'm sorry! 



FordGT90Concept said:


> Because that is the console's nature.


I know, I was just describing it.



FordGT90Concept said:


> As to your poll, the only correct answer is to buy all of your friends Rainbow Six Siege for PC so they know how shitty their console is.  It would have probably cost you less.


lol, I tried. One will get a PC at some point "soonish" (the one who pestered me into buying the PS4) and the other one is a confirmed console peasant gamer. They've got other PS4 friends whom I don't know so well and hence can't really influence, unfortunately.



Ferrum Master said:


> We have a man DOWN. I repeat - MAN DOWN. Requesting backup


Thanks for the support, man! 



AlienIsGOD said:


> hey 2006 called, they want their fanbois back  really? its 2016 who care if ppl have a PC and/or Console.  I have an Xbox One simply because EA NHL series stopped in 09 on PC and the fact both my kids love it.  smh


Exactly. In my instance, the PS4 is "better" than the PC, because it allows me to play with my friends online. One can also argue that we're really being held hostage to a fake platform limitation (PC - PS4 connectivity) as I could have otherwise played with them using the PC...



dorsetknob said:


> What console friends ? !!!!!
> who wants console friends anyway


Now now. 



brandonwh64 said:


> Disappointed that there is not a "Hell NO!" option in this vote


There is now.


----------



## Drone (Feb 13, 2016)

qubit said:


> Ok, I've had my PS4 for a week now ...



Hehe, PS4 screams Uncharted 4  Release date is getting really close


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 13, 2016)

@qubit i was wondering when your avatar would change ....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2016)

qubit said:


> There is now.



We should get a revote.


----------



## qubit (Feb 13, 2016)

brandonwh64 said:


> We should get a revote.


You can just change your vote.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 13, 2016)

I have Playstation 1, 2 and 2 x Playstation 3, a Gameboy ( I play often ) Super Nintendo 
( I play sometimes Super Mario Bros) and a Xbox 360, in a few weeks buying a Playstation 4.
So yes i will ever proudly buy consoles


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 13, 2016)

I like console who is dusting and waiting for FF15 and I like PC for pretty much the rest.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 13, 2016)

Jaffakeik said:


> I like console who is dusting and waiting for FF15 and I like PC for pretty much the rest.


There's some chatter about it coming to PC.


----------



## Flogger23m (Feb 14, 2016)

Think about it, I hardly notice the big console exclusives. I've heard of a number of them, Uncharted and that zombie game by Naughty Dog (?) and Forza are examples. But they don't seem all that great. Obviously I'd love for them to come out on PC to because more game options is always nice, but nothing I absolutely want is on consoles only. Again, the exception being AC6 and possibly the upcoming AC7.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2016)

Assassin's Creed has always been multiplatform so why would that change now?


----------



## killbill (Feb 14, 2016)

....I don't know why but...last year I played much more on my PS4 than on PC...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 14, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> There's some chatter about it coming to PC.


Probably it will be released on PC like previous parts did, but I dont think it will be a DAY ONE PC release.


----------



## qubit (Feb 14, 2016)

killbill said:


> ....I don't know why but...last year I played much more on my PS4 than on PC...


What game were you playing? Perhaps a console exclusive? That would explain it.

Welcome to TPU.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 14, 2016)

qubit said:


> Perhaps a console exclusive?


Maybe it wasn't, maybe he just wanted play Playstation


----------



## qubit (Feb 14, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe it wasn't, maybe he just wanted play Playstation


Maybe. Only he can tell us.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 14, 2016)

qubit said:


> Maybe. Only he can tell us.


Or maybe because the Playstation 4 is damn good.


----------



## qubit (Feb 14, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Or maybe because the Playstation 4 is damn good.


I wouldn't describe it as "damn good". I've got Rainbow Six Siege on the PC too and it plays way better on that. The framerate on the PS4 frequently drops to 30fps without the possibly of adjusting quality settings to improve it, which totally sucks, frankly. The overall experience with it is pleasant enough though and it's not overly noisy while playing games or watching a Blu-ray, which is a big improvement over the original hardware version. This is the second version.

It's probably correct to call it the best out of the consoles, but I haven't physically played around with the Xbox One to compare, however. My mate (the pestering one) has both and thinks the PS4 is better and I trust his judgement on that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2016)

Xbox One is more about home theater than gaming.  The reverse is true of PlayStation.

I mean, Windows 10 can't even DVR by itself anymore; but if you buy an Xbox One and hook it up to your satellite/cable, you can stream the recordings from the Xbox One. How pathetic is that?  It should be the other way around.  Microsoft clearly has its priorities turned around where Sony does not.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't know why Microsoft still continue wasting money building Xbox
Xbox


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 14, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Or maybe because the Playstation 4 is damn good.



Ehhhh not really. Every time the PS4 lags on Rocket League because of a tiny puff of smoke from an explosion it makes me giggle. I mean, this game is so not demanding that with one Titan X and my CPU at stock I hit the new frame cap of 250fps, and when I screw with the config file to get even better quality with cinematic 4k with extra AA I still don't budge from the frame cap. I mean this is Unreal Engine 3 stuff and it lags on a small explosion. Then the LoD and frame drops in Destiny is kinda laughable, on top of the fact that they have an artificial limit to internet speeds even on a cable.

Don't get me wrong, I'm having a blast playing with my buds literally every day now, but I wouldn't say the console is damn good. Especially if you're used to a PC experience. It's just a console and everybody will find the flaws. Some will purposely look for them, some will just come across them and laugh it off like me. I don't regret my purchase at all, but even I laugh at my best friend who's so PCMR he gives me shit anytime he thinks I'm on the PS4. Yet I sit here saying at least I'm putting my money to use, instead of having 3 Titan X's, a 5960x, 32GB of Dominator Plat 32000, 950pro, eVGA X99 Classi, and the new 9Q Swift just for Facebook and Youtube.

Edited for ninja posts ahead of me.

Edit2: I'll also mention my CronusMAX works so much better on the PS4 and Destiny than it did on Halo with the Xbox.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't know why Microsoft still continue wasting money building Xbox
> Xbox


Don't get me wrong, the Xbox One is a great home theater console but it's only an okay game console.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 14, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Don't get me wrong, the Xbox One is a great home theater console but it's only an okay game console.


I find it hilarious how slow even the menu system is. 

Does anybody know if there are significant gains to putting an SSD in the PS4? It helped quite a bit on the Xbox.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 14, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Xbox One is more about home theater than gaming.  The reverse is true of PlayStation.
> 
> I mean, Windows 10 can't even DVR by itself anymore; but if you buy an Xbox One and hook it up to your satellite/cable, you can stream the recordings from the Xbox One. How pathetic is that?  It should be the other way around.  Microsoft clearly has its priorities turned around where Sony does not.



Microsoft dropped the messaging on Kinect and the DVR/TV features.


----------



## qubit (Feb 14, 2016)

Had it for a bit over a week, so here's my experiences with my shiny new PS4 so far. Note this is not any kind of formal review, just my blatherings about my impressions of it.

First off, I got the wrong flipping colour! smh The black one looks very smart, but the Glacier White looked really nice on Amazon, so I plumped for that instead. Opened the box and it turns out that it's a bit of a boring looking light grey. Well, I couldn't be bothered to return it just for that and get the black one, so I did the only sensible thing a nerdy geek like me could do: I named it *Fugly*. That's the machine name, the way Windows does it and now I'm happy with it. Incidently, the controller looks nice in this colour, so it's not all bad. I also got the official Sony vertical stand for it at the same time (£15) so it can take up the minimum amount of space. It's a bit wobbly on the stand though, no matter how much I tighten it, which I think should be a bit better.

So, what's it like for gaming? Graphics quality is not bad for integrated graphics and generally looks nice. I've only tried Rainbow Six Siege on it at the moment though and don't plan on getting a whole slew of games for it, as it's primarily intended as a tool for playing online with my friends, so the only games I'll buy are for playing with them and perhaps an exclusive or two over time.

It can sometimes run the game at 60fps, but it tends to hit 30fps rather more often than I'd like, which is rubbish, but useable. Interestingly, vsync is switchable in the game's settings. The mouse look panning issue on an fps game is fairly awful and really screws up my aim, but I'm learning to work around it a bit now I've gotten used to it. The controller feels nice in my hands, well made and the controls are all very positive.

I was able to create a PSN account (with some hassle, more later) and play online with my friends. However, after a while, I kept getting removed (kicked) all the time when trying to connect to a server. A bit of research showed that this turned out to be due to NAT type 3, which is restrictive for a PS4. Lots of advice around the internet about opening various firewall ports, but in one of them it said to enable UPNP as well so I tried that only which fixed the problem completely - no open ports required. I'm sure I've read about security issues with UPNP, so I'll have to look into this later. It now shows NAT type 2 which is perfectly fine.

It was comforting to see that this "no hassle" zero configuration that is supposed to be a console's big advantage was absent! Yep, for some reason, trying to log in at www.playstation.com is a real crapshoot for my new account, with it usually giving me an error message or the web page just not loading (tried three different browsers) but did log in just fine at www.sonyentertainmentnetwork.com. Dunno why, as my friends can log in ok. I might try creating a new account and seeing what happens. Still getting a login error today, more than a week later.

The PS4 has a "10 foot" TV interface as you might expect, which is mostly quite intuitive and quite slick. Of course, it's a complete Sony closed walled garden in terms of content, so you can't go elsewhere if you don't like the way it works or the prices. It's got a fair number of configuration options too, which was a pleasant surprise and navigating the PlayStation Store was easy, but it's nowhere near as fully featured and slick as the Steam platform. The prices are another matter though. For example, The Last of Us Remastered is £19 on Amazon, but a whopping £55 in the PS Store! Price gouging much? Needless to say, I'll buy it from Amazon if I want this game or borrow it off a friend. I can also trade in a disc, but not on a PS Store game. The downside is that the disc must be in the drive while the game is being played, but that's not too bad.

Unsurprisingly, it plays Blu-rays very well. There's little mechanical noise (sounds really cheap and rattly on inject/eject) and the picture quality is perfect, with no skipping. I was all fingers and thumbs at first on trying to use the controller as a remote control since nothing is marked, but I've got the hang of it now after referring to the onscreen button legends for a while. It works well, but the speed options are weird. Forward goes 1.5x, 30x, 60x and 120x. Massive jumps, rather than the more sensible jumps found on every other player out there. Still, it's useable like this.

A PlayStation Plus paid subscription is actually _required_ for any kind of synchronous online play that isn't a simple turn-based game, which sucks balls frankly. One doesn't have to do this on a PC for the exact same connectivity. At least there's the option for a 14-day free trial, which I've taken.

I enjoyed playing with my mates (the primary reason for buying it) and we're all using a voice headset which really makes the difference, but I did die an awful lot, especially due to the aim issue. I might buy one of those PC gaming style accessories for it, or a mouse and keyboard adapter, but they're all awfully expensive at around £60-80 or more. This looks like a classic example of deliberate product lock-in since with the two front USB ports, there's no technical reason that a standard keyboard and mouse couldn't work on it.


My verdict: A decent gaming PC with a high end graphics card and decent CPU really blows it away on performance and isn't a closed walled garden, but it's still quite nice to use, play games on and watch TV on (discs and online catch-up services). Still less hassle to get going and maintain than a PC, but you'll pay for the privilege in terms of performance and money spent on the games. PC gamers should only buy it if they have a specific and compelling reason - such as that pestering friend!

Points rating: 6/10


----------



## alucasa (Feb 14, 2016)

The problem with the latest generation of consoles is that they are trying to be jack of all trades and ultimately become mediocre at everything.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 14, 2016)

qubit said:


> Had it for a bit over a week, so here's my experiences with my shiny new PS4 so far. Note this is not any kind of formal review, just my blatherings about my impressions of it.
> 
> First off, I got the wrong flipping colour! smh The black one looks very smart, but the Glacier White looked really nice on Amazon, so I plumped for that instead. Opened the box and it turns out that it's a bit of a boring looking light grey. Well, I couldn't be bothered to return it just for that and get the black one, so I did the only sensible thing a nerdy geek like me could do: I named it *Fugly*. That's the machine name, the way Windows does it and now I'm happy with it. Incidently, the controller looks nice in this colour, so it's not all bad. I also got the official Sony vertical stand for it at the same time (£15) so it can take up the minimum amount of space. It's a bit wobbly on the stand though, no matter how much I tighten it, which I think should be a bit better.
> 
> ...




PSN Plus is like the birchbox (box of beauty products that come in the mail once a month). you subscribe and get free games each month. it's worth the subscription.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 14, 2016)

qubit said:


> Had it for a bit over a week, so here's my experiences with my shiny new PS4 so far. Note this is not any kind of formal review, just my blatherings about my impressions of it.
> 
> First off, I got the wrong flipping colour! smh The black one looks very smart, but the Glacier White looked really nice on Amazon, so I plumped for that instead. Opened the box and it turns out that it's a bit of a boring looking light grey. Well, I couldn't be bothered to return it just for that and get the black one, so I did the only sensible thing a nerdy geek like me could do: I named it *Fugly*. That's the machine name, the way Windows does it and now I'm happy with it. Incidently, the controller looks nice in this colour, so it's not all bad. I also got the official Sony vertical stand for it at the same time (£15) so it can take up the minimum amount of space. It's a bit wobbly on the stand though, no matter how much I tighten it, which I think should be a bit better.
> 
> ...





Nice write up about a shit machine. 10/10.....


----------



## Flogger23m (Feb 15, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Assassin's Creed has always been multiplatform so why would that change now?



AC as in Ace Combat. Pre-dates AssCreed by well over a decade. They did port that disaster Assault Horizon over, but their next title is a sequel to AC6 (2007). I just hope it comes to PC, because then there really is little reason to be interested in consoles for me.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 15, 2016)

Played my PS4 and Destiny all weekend, didn't even touch the PC not even for Rocket League. Money well spent.


----------



## xfia (Feb 15, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Played my PS4 and Destiny all weekend, didn't even touch the PC not even for Rocket League. Money well spent.


it would cool to get the steam os on it.. not sure if anyone has tried yet


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 15, 2016)

Been playing Rock Band, Destiny and CoD BO3 and I'm enjoying the hell out of it...
Paid for a 1 year subscription to plus...wishing they would offer a 1 year for Now...that is my only complaint..


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 15, 2016)

xfia said:


> it would cool to get the steam os on it.. not sure if anyone has tried yet


If I find a cheap PS4 on CL that doesn't come with a HDD or something I might try it one day.


----------



## qubit (Feb 16, 2016)

Just tried playing a CD in the PS4, but it just chugged a few times and gave up with an error message. Same thing with another one.

Turns out it doesn't support CDs - a standard they co-developed with Philips! That sucks.  Here's the page in the official manual that confirms it.

http://manuals.playstation.net/document/en/ps4/videos/videodisc.html


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah, that one reason I have not bother with a PS4 to replace one of my PS3s.  I like to use them as music players and movie players.  So no playing CDs is a big turn off.

Plus the price of a used one is still up there.  I got both my two PS3s for under $200 ea.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 16, 2016)

qubit said:


> Just tried playing a CD in the PS4, but it just chugged a few times and gave up with an error message. Same thing with another one.
> 
> Turns out it doesn't support CDs - a standard they co-developed with Philips! That sucks.  Here's the page in the official manual that confirms it.
> 
> http://manuals.playstation.net/document/en/ps4/videos/videodisc.html


Wow that's bad, even if CDs are "out".  PC > consoles. yadayadayada

edit: PS. the Xbox One *can* play CDs. I guess it's simply not programmed in the firmware of the PS4.


----------



## xfia (Feb 16, 2016)

but you can copy cd's onto a usb.. cars got that shish now too


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 16, 2016)

Sony created the RedBook standard.  Sony created the audio CD.  They abandoned it probably to save manufacturing costs because the LASER wave length is completely different from Bluray.  Can it play DVDs?  Can it play Audio DVDs?


----------



## Steevo (Feb 16, 2016)

Its a tough question, and overall I would lean towards no, due to my love of PC gaming and the freedom I have with it, but at the same time if there were a game I really loved that was Console only and it were a really good team game..... I would. 


Other than that consoles can suck my rooster


----------



## Kanan (Feb 16, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Sony created the RedBook standard.  Sony created the audio CD.  They abandoned it probably to save manufacturing costs because the LASER wave length is completely different from Bluray.  Can it play DVDs?  Can it play Audio DVDs?


Thought of that too. Seems it's a software/firmware problem, because it must have both lasers, like here: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/71/BluRayLaser.JPG 
It would need both lasers to read DVDs, and it can. But it can't read CDs, most likely because it lacks the software to do it, or the firmware isn't programmed for CDs. Btw. as already mentioned the Xbox One can read CDs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 16, 2016)

If it were just software (which Sony literally owns), CDs would work.  It's definitely hardware:
CD: 780 nm (infrared)
DVD: 650 nm (red)
Bluray: 405 nm (violet)

The LASER in the PS4 is probably only capable of 405-650 nm where the LASER in Xbox One is capable of 405-780 nm. The Wii's LASER was only capable of 650 nm.

Even if eliminating CD saved them just $1 per unit, that would already amount to over $30 million in savings judging by PS4's sales.  On the other hand, Xbox One being a home theater console couldn't axe CD support because that's something users may want to use.  Microsoft deemed CD support a priority where Sony did not.

Even though all these consoles support DVD LASERs, DVD Audio and Video playback is spotty because they have to license hardware MPEG-2 decoding since they lack the hardware to do it in software.  The Wii didn't have the license which is why it was strictly GameCube and Wii DVDs.


----------



## Niteblooded (Feb 16, 2016)

Just use Media Player to play your music from a USB drive...

Then you can have a game disc in your PS4 and play your music.   You can store more music on your USB drive anyway so its the best all around solution.    I still buy CDs for sound quality and I don't play music directly off the CD even on the PC.  Rip it, store it, play it.
- Supported formats


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 16, 2016)

Haven't used a CD in years.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 16, 2016)

Ripped an old one (Vivaldi, compilation of concertos and violin concertos) less than a week ago.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 16, 2016)

It take me forever to rip all mine.  I have grown quite a collection.  Plus I'm a lazy butt, just rather throw the CD in.  Plus, you try finding a USB or iPod that can hold it all.  Even my iPod Classic 120GB can't hold all my music. ....really wish Apple would make a 300GB model...




 That not even all my music, still got 30+ CDs to rip...

....MP3...AAC....yick....no thank you.  Seriously no lossless support?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2016)

If there are emulators out there i would play with them.



qubit said:


> And that hardcore PC gamer is me. So, the obvious question is why would I do it when I have a high spec gaming PC? (see specs)
> 
> Answer: Pester Power!
> 
> ...


----------



## qubit (Feb 16, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> If there are emulators out there i would play with them.


That sounds like a nice idea and no doubt these would exist except for the iron fists of copyright, patents and DRM suppressing them.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2016)

qubit said:


> That sounds like a nice idea and no doubt these would exist except for the iron fists of copyright, patents and DRM suppressing them.



chit man both our PCs are fully capable of running the latest console games.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 16, 2016)

90% of my music collection is FLAC stored on my server with it being shared over Plex so I have it available to any device.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 16, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> 90% of my music collection is FLAC stored on my server with it being shared over Plex so I have it available to any device.


too much work, music is free now.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 16, 2016)

yogurt_21 said:


> too much work, music is free now.


I didn't pay a dime and all it took was copy and paste. Listen to the things I want, not the bullshit a streaming service wants plus ads. I ditched OTA and cable due to commercials I don't want it in my music too.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 16, 2016)

who listens to ads? they've already proven in the courts that streaming services can't do a damn thing about adblockers not to mention I can set exactly what I want to listen to via playlists on any of them.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 16, 2016)

Adblockers on phones/tabs are pretty much nonexistent or shit without jailbreak or root. If I'm on a PC it makes even more sense to just easily directly stream my own personal music via Plex. I can also control the amount of compression I get if I'm on data on a mobile device. Playlists aren't the same as personal music. I can literally put my whole list on shuffle and enjoy anything. No lists needed, days worth of music without a repeat. Not real sure what you're on about anyways, everybody has a personal preference and my post was in regards to CDs and the PS4 not playing them back.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 16, 2016)

I have 600GB of personal music files, I haven't touched them in over a year. Between organizing names so they're searchable (countless hours here), loading up plex, adding in devices, etc and etc. Boy you sure like to work hard and claim its easy. Either that or you listen to the same 100 albums over and over. I go from 150 years old to released last night without any work required. 

like my 600GB of files you may have quite the collection, but that only works if you hate modern music. Otherwise you're downloading it all and organizing constantly as new stuff comes out. That my friend is what I'm on about.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah, organizing is a pain in the arse.  Reason I just throw the darn CD in and listen.

Plus, you deal with a 20GB cap on your internet.  So streaming not even a option for me.

Maybe once 300GB+ USB sticks get cheap enough and the darn music players support lossless format.  Hell, I don't even think players in vehicles support that big size of a USB yet.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 16, 2016)

Organization comes natural due to my system, I guess you could flip it around and say I'm not a completely lazy sod since I mean we're talking the 10 seconds it takes to copy one folder to another 
Plex was already setup due to my TV and movies being shared for friends, so it's as simple as adding the music folder and their database cleans it up for me. I guess it'd take a little extra thinking power to realize I don't have Plex setup just for my own personal use. I have about 12 other people who stream content from my server too. 

And yea, I listen to the same 1.78TB worth of music but it takes over a week for me to get a repeat of any sort. I will add a new artist or album I may like maybe once or at best twice a year. I'm a pretty picky listener. I find myself listening to smooth jazz or game soundtracks more than anything these days because a lot of it is void of lyrical content. I don't need Cuckstin Shitbier, Taylor Greed, or any other top 40. 
*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## Niteblooded (Feb 17, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> It take me forever to rip all mine.  I have grown quite a collection.  Plus I'm a lazy butt, just rather throw the CD in.  Plus, you try finding a USB or iPod that can hold it all.  Even my iPod Classic 120GB can't hold all my music. ....really wish Apple would make a 300GB model...
> 
> ....MP3...AAC....yick....no thank you.  Seriously no lossless support?


Yeah I would like to say you won't notice lossless music while playing a game but that would be a lie.   I have my PC with my sound setup next to my PS4 so its nothing to me.   But you can't expect a console to be as flexible as a PC, they're just not made to be.   The hardware has to be cheap and it has to be consistent so developers can develop for them as easy as possible.   Hell I remember when consoles only played games so to me, its pretty huge the PS4 can do this.  But ya the PC will always win on versatility.

The OP wants to play music on it so getting past its limitations and working with what's available its not a bad option.   An external HDD should work just as well, just make sure it is formated as either FAT32 or exFAT.   That should eliminate a lot of storage concerns.   Maybe double check to see if there is a limit to how big of a drive it will recognize.   You wouldn't think it would be an issue but remember older windows and big HDDs.   Flash drives come as big as 1TB now so that's another option.   Granted they won't be the super speedy ones.

But even if the PS4 could play audio CDs that would mean you can't game at the same time.   With this option you can game and play music at the same time.   Sure the sound quality won't be the best but work with what you got.   And if you're playing off the TV's speakers anyway than you're not getting your lossless quality anyhow.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't listen to music while gaming on a console.  I just like the fact of it being a cheap all in one media center for the TV.    Reason I rock two cheap old PS3s.  Not sure how much long the fat will survive but going to suck when it goes and the darn PS4 can't even play a dang CD.  Probably have to hunt out another old PS3 when that one goes.  I like my cheap blu-ray, dvd, cd, and game player.    Best darn 150 bucks I spent.

Probably going to say crap it and save up the money to build that NAS I been planning to do.  It just going to cost a good 3 grand+ when I get around to doing that though.  Even though I did not really want that as a media hub for my first NAS build.

TV speakers, yick, sorry don't use those either.  Got two RTi 150s  pic of the beast:
I have to bi amp them to feed the speakers properly.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Why buy a NAS when you can spend a whole lot less and build a small machine to host files?


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 17, 2016)

I need one for backup really bad.  4TB+ is not doing it for me for file storage.   My aim is Raid 6+ with 15TB+ or higher.  That way I can backup all my rigs and all my files.

Tend to fill up TBs pretty fast.  Consider I am currently at two 3TB external drives.  Two 2TB drives and the 3TB drive in my main rig.  I need more space.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> I need one for backup really bad.  4TB+ is not doing it for me for file storage.   My aim is Raid 6+ with 15TB+ or higher.  That way I can backup all my rigs and all my files.
> 
> Tend to fill up TBs pretty fast.  Consider I am currently at two 3TB external drives.  Two 2TB drives and the 3TB drive in my main rig.  I need more space.


It'd be a ton cheaper just to make a lesser rig into a file server and load it up with drives and a hardware RAID controller.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 17, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> It'd be a ton cheaper just to make a lesser rig into a file server and load it up with drives and a hardware RAID controller.


that is a NAS... just like he said he was going to build one.



> Probably going to say crap it and save up the money to build that NAS I been planning to do. It just going to cost a good 3 grand+ when I get around to doing that though.



Sure there are hardware boxes for consumer use that are labeled specifically as NAS, but most enterprise variants are just converted servers. So it would make sense that most home use variants be just converted rigs. His cost is likely in raid controller and drives, which if he's doing ssd caching for large magnetic can easily hit 3 grand.


----------



## portpower (Feb 17, 2016)

yogurt_21 said:


> I have 600GB of personal music files, I haven't touched them in over a year. Between organizing names so they're searchable (countless hours here), loading up plex, adding in devices, etc and etc. Boy you sure like to work hard and claim its easy. Either that or you listen to the same 100 albums over and over. I go from 150 years old to released last night without any work required.
> 
> like my 600GB of files you may have quite the collection, but that only works if you hate modern music. Otherwise you're downloading it all and organizing constantly as new stuff comes out. That my friend is what I'm on about.



To me it sounds like you are trying to justify streaming services. There are no true streaming services that allow you to play what you want when you want without paying. Sure you can create a playlist and hope the song you want to hear plays next but then again you are also creating these "countless hours" worth of work. I personally have PLEX and I to have my music loaded into it. There is no work once you get past the initial server setup. I download a folder and for me its automated where that folder puts itself into my music folder on my server. I don't spend countless hours loading up PLEX, loading in devices.... and by the way whats etc. etc.? Just curious. Also no streaming service can match the quality of having your own music files. Also what do you do when your internet goes down?


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't got no lesser rigs laying about (most of the ones I have break 1 grand in just basic build up).  I rather just drop the money on a QNAP business 6-8 bay NAS and be done with it.  Since it probably come out to being the same price considering finding a good RAID controller with RAID 6 with enough connections is still not cheap.

Either way I go is not going to be cheap considering the features I want from the NAS and the size of storage I want.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 17, 2016)

yogurt_21 said:


> that is a NAS... just like he said he was going to build one.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there are hardware boxes for consumer use that are labeled specifically as NAS, but most enterprise variants are just converted servers. So it would make sense that most home use variants be just converted rigs. His cost is likely in raid controller and drives, which if he's doing ssd caching for large magnetic can easily hit 3 grand.


See below. A NAS being network attached storage is different than building a file server. A NAS quite literally would be a box with limited functionality hosting storage to a network. 



Ithanul said:


> I don't got no lesser rigs laying about (most of the ones I have break 1 grand in just basic build up).  I rather just drop the money on a QNAP business 6-8 bay NAS and be done with it.  Since it probably come out to being the same price considering finding a good RAID controller with RAID 6 with enough connections is still not cheap.
> 
> Either way I go is not going to be cheap considering the features I want from the NAS and the size of storage I want.


That'll cost you the better part of 2 grand minimum for a good one. A good LSI card with a couple SAS ports that can do 8 drives is like 300. If you take whatever you have laying around and toss it in a case with lots of bays (be it 3U/4U or even a full tower) you have expandability instead of needing to purchase yet another premade box for another 2+ grand. NAS boxes are seriously overpriced.

THis is the card I got with a promo code:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...6118230&cm_re=lsi_raid-_-16-118-228-_-Product

They make the 6Gb/s version cheaper. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...6118104&cm_re=lsi_raid-_-16-118-104-_-Product

That plus whatever you got laying around vs buying a box then needing to buy drives and having limited expandability. 
There are other options for cards too, but that supports RAID 6 likes you want (although dual parity isn't really needed).


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 17, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> See below. A NAS being network attached storage is different than building a file server. A NAS quite literally would be a box with limited functionality hosting storage to a network.
> 
> That'll cost you the better part of 2 grand minimum for a good one. A good LSI card with a couple SAS ports that can do 8 drives is like 300. If you take whatever you have laying around and toss it in a case with lots of bays *(be it 3U/4U or even a full tower)* you have expandability instead of needing to purchase yet another premade box for another 2+ grand. NAS boxes are seriously overpriced.
> 
> ...



No thank you on that size.  I don't want to mess around with building a oversize NAS.  I just want a NAS that small and does its job.  Good grief.  If I ever had to expand then I be looking into a darn SAN.  But I don't want no darn SAN atm.

Plus the NAS I'm looking at can handle enough data to keep me happy for many long years.


----------



## qubit (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for your solutions to playing my music on the PS4 everyone. 

However, it was just a casual thing I wanted to try out on it and wouldn't be looking to do it as a regular thing. For that I've still got my trusty PC connected to the Hi-Fi with very large and bassy speakers...


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 17, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> See below. A NAS being network attached storage is different than building a file server. A NAS quite literally would be a box with limited functionality hosting storage to a network.
> 
> That'll cost you the better part of 2 grand minimum for a good one. A good LSI card with a couple SAS ports that can do 8 drives is like 300. If you take whatever you have laying around and toss it in a case with lots of bays (be it 3U/4U or even a full tower) you have expandability instead of needing to purchase yet another premade box for another 2+ grand. NAS boxes are seriously overpriced.
> 
> ...


NAS is a classification, not a hardware standard. Same as SAN. It has far more to do with software than anything.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 17, 2016)

yogurt_21 said:


> NAS is a classification, not a hardware standard. Same as SAN. It has far more to do with software than anything.


And still differs from a file server, but in this case the person wants in all terms and definition a NAS. She specified this twice now.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 17, 2016)

yogurt_21 said:


> *NAS is a classification, not a hardware standard.* Same as SAN. It has far more to do with software than anything.



Definitions evolve.  PC means Personal Computer but then how does Mac vs PC make sense?

I get what you are saying though.  Any storage accessible on my network is Network Attached Storage by the literal definition.  However, I wouldn't refer to shared folders on my Windows machine as a NAS.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 17, 2016)

FX-GMC said:


> Definitions evolve.  PC means Personal Computer but then how does Mac vs PC make sense?
> 
> I get what you are saying though.  Any storage accessible on my network is Network Attached Storage by the literal definition.  However, I wouldn't refer to shared folders on my Windows machine as a NAS.



shared folder implies alot about what you 2 think about me. How interesting. Let start by saying any box with storage server installed isn't likely to be that simplistic. Second the hardware used has nothing to do with a shared folder. I will admit definitions change but you are both naive if you think that a purchased NAS unit is anything special. Essentially its a micro atx setup with hot swaps and a raid contoller. A standard atx setup with non hot swaps and a raid controller doesn't equal a  shared folder. It equals anything you decide to load on it software wise. So I can load windows storage server, linux, or w/e. And that will determine whether I've made a shared folder, a NAS, or a SAN. 

These are classifications, not hardware standards. Dell SAN's and NAS's are built on their server line up. The software and additional drive bays are what make them different.


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 17, 2016)

Who would want to use a PS4 for playback of CDs anyways? Sound would be poor in comparison to a good CD-Player, it would consume more power & controlling it would be more of a hassle as well. Sony made the right decision.


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Who would want to use a PS4 for playback of CDs anyways? Sound would be poor in comparison to a good CD-Player, it would consume more power & controlling it would be more of a hassle as well. Sony made the right decision.


Convenience?


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 17, 2016)

erocker said:


> Convenience?


It would actually be the complete opposite imho. The Playstation takes considerable longer to boot up and is harder to controle.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 17, 2016)

NAS - stand alone unit that can run by itself attached to a network through a router or switch.  Allowing other computers to access and backup to.

SAN - storage that is attached to a server, the server acts as its front end and services requests to the data.  This can expand to multiple storage areas that a server can access at any given time.

Very close to each other, basically boils down to how the software handles data requests and configurations.

I just want a NAS that I can attach to the router, smack the HDDs in, and be done with it without it being a power hog and eating up space.  Reason I'm looking at a QNAP mid range business class NAS.  It cheaper than what I can build and do what I require of it.  Most of the money going to be in hard drives anyway.  Since my aim is a 5 bay with a hot swap.


----------



## RikuKawai (Feb 17, 2016)

alucasa said:


> I don't get the platform wars, either. A gamer wants to play games. Consoles and PC are just mediums. I just want to play games and, if some games I want are restricted to certain consoles and if the games are good enough for me to warrant purchasing certain consoles, I will do it.
> 
> A gamer plays games.
> 
> A new version of Fire Emblem is coming to 3DS in a week and I am going to play it, simply because I am a big fan of Fire Emblem, NOT because I am a fan of 3DS.


I'm already half way through Fates, been playing the fan translation on CFW.
The NA/EU release is gonna suck because it's so heavily censored.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 17, 2016)

yogurt_21 said:


> shared folder implies alot about what you 2 think about me. How interesting. Let start by saying any box with storage server installed isn't likely to be that simplistic. Second the hardware used has nothing to do with a shared folder. I will admit definitions change but you are both naive if you think that a purchased NAS unit is anything special. Essentially its a micro atx setup with hot swaps and a raid contoller. A standard atx setup with non hot swaps and a raid controller doesn't equal a  shared folder. It equals anything you decide to load on it software wise. So I can load windows storage server, linux, or w/e. And that will determine whether I've made a shared folder, a NAS, or a SAN.
> 
> These are classifications, not hardware standards. Dell SAN's and NAS's are built on their server line up. The software and additional drive bays are what make them different.


Dude, you are arguing semantics and trashing Qubit's thread over nothing for what, to make an argument with me over media playback? Idk what crawled up your vagina and died but chill out. Everybody knows what a NAS is and the literal definition, and everybody knows that if you Google, Amazon, Newegg, or Ebay search NAS you're going to get little boxes that are specialized PCs made specifically and only for network file storage. Which is exactly what was being talked about.


----------



## qubit (Feb 17, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Who would want to use a PS4 for playback of CDs anyways? Sound would be poor in comparison to a good CD-Player, it would consume more power & controlling it would be more of a hassle as well. *Sony made the right decision.*


I agreed with you up until that last sentence, highlighted. However, it's never good when someone else decides for you what you can and can't have. There could be any number of reasons that someone wants to play a CD on their console. In my case it was just curiosity to hear what it sounded like through the headset connected to the controller.

I doubt the sound would be poor, but sure, it wouldn't be as clear as a purpose built expensive CD player.

Finally, it must cost mere pennies to add the support, if that. It's just software after all that's making the difference here, so being denied it is quite irksome.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 17, 2016)

Years ago I bought a PS2 to play Gran Tourismo and when I'd got bored I gave it to a friend to use as a cd player. The sound quality was decent even when played through nice amp and speakers.


----------



## Drone (Feb 17, 2016)

In celebration of Street Fighter V's launch this week, Sony is opening its online multiplayer to all PlayStation 4 owners this weekend.

According PlayStation Blog's announcement, those without a PlayStation Plus subscription will be able to hop online and play with their friends starting Friday, February 19, at 12:01am PT. The offer runs until Sunday, February 21, at 11:59pm PT.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2016/02/17/sony-holding-free-multiplayer-weekend-on-ps4


----------



## Kanan (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes audio quality should be equal to a standalone player - it's digital! But never use a PS2 as a DVD player, the *image *quality is pretty bad, compared to my BD player with upscaling at least. I had to use it a few times, when my BD player was away being repaired.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 18, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Dude, you are arguing semantics and trashing Qubit's thread over nothing for what, to make an argument with me over media playback? Idk what crawled up your vagina and died but chill out. Everybody knows what a NAS is and the literal definition, and everybody knows that if you Google, Amazon, Newegg, or Ebay search NAS you're going to get little boxes that are specialized PCs made specifically and only for network file storage. Which is exactly what was being talked about.









idk man you seem to be the one worked up.

at any rate Ithanul gets it whether you do or not doesn't matter to me.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 20, 2016)

2 kids upstairs playing Nintendo DS




i guess this makes me a bad Dad................


----------



## qubit (Feb 20, 2016)

Kanan said:


> *Yes audio quality should be equal to a standalone player - it's digital!* But never use a PS2 as a DVD player, the *image *quality is pretty bad, compared to my BD player with upscaling at least. I had to use it a few times, when my BD player was away being repaired.


From the digital output, yes it will be equal. However, it does have an analog out on the controller to drive the headphones. That will have analog circuitry in it and therefore the sound will definitely be inferior to that of a good quality CD player's analog outputs. It should still sound very good, however.



yogurt_21 said:


> idk man you seem to be the one worked up.
> 
> at any rate Ithanul gets it whether you do or not doesn't matter to me.


He's not trolling. I agree with him and you can't accuse someone of trolling just because your'e having a semantic disagreement like this. The common understanding of a NAS is one of those little dedicated computers (usually a squarish box) with lots of drive bays. Sure, a regular PC can work in this manner too, but that's not the point, here.


----------



## alucasa (Feb 20, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 2 kids upstairs playing Nintendo DS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, get them 3DS at least.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 20, 2016)

qubit said:


> I agreed with you up until that last sentence, highlighted. However, it's never good when someone else decides for you what you can and can't have. There could be any number of reasons that someone wants to play a CD on their console. In my case it was just curiosity to hear what it sounded like through the headset connected to the controller.
> 
> I doubt the sound would be poor, but sure, it wouldn't be as clear as a purpose built expensive CD player.
> 
> Finally, it must cost mere pennies to add the support, if that. It's just software after all that's making the difference here, so being denied it is quite irksome.



Sony used to make ridiculously expensive SACD players


----------



## alucasa (Feb 20, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> Sony used to make ridiculously expensive SACD players



That's one ridiculously high quality chassis.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 20, 2016)

alucasa said:


> That's one ridiculously high quality chassis.



MBL takes the cake lol






you need to watch the video to soak in the madness.









'


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 22, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> MBL takes the cake lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that thing has steal me written all over it!

@qubit, you missed it, but that's ok.


----------



## qubit (Feb 22, 2016)

@qubit, you missed it, but that's ok.[/QUOTE]
Oh.  I still don't get it, but I believez ya.


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 22, 2016)

Anyone into Street Fighter V?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 22, 2016)

qubit said:


> Oh.  I still don't get it, but I believez ya.


I'm the troll, not PP, and I claimed success based on his last response.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 22, 2016)

Cmon, everyone knows you play CDs on a PS1 if you're using analog outs.


----------



## Drone (Feb 24, 2016)

Never played Uncharted but man this looks so cool:










If I had a PS4 I'd be getting this game for sure


----------



## Guitar (Feb 24, 2016)

Uncharted is a game that Playstation has that PC can't touch...it truly is amazing. The Last of Us is very similar (in terms of how good, better depending on your tastes probably). The story and graphics are top notch, and it is fun as hell. One of my favorite series for sure.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 25, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Uncharted is a game that Playstation has that PC can't touch...it truly is amazing. The Last of Us is very similar (in terms of how good, better depending on your tastes probably). The story and graphics are top notch, and it is fun as hell. One of my favorite series for sure.


Agree, I already played Uncharted 1 through 3.  Currently playing through the Last of Us.  Naughty Dog knows how to make some sweet games.


----------



## Drone (Feb 25, 2016)

Resident Evil 4,5,6 confirmed for PS4 & XOne










It seems Capcom's gonna milk Resi 4 as long as possible lol


----------



## Moofachuka (Feb 25, 2016)

PC FTW! I'll wait til PS3/PS4 emulators come out for me to catch up on their best exclusive games.... (but that may take a decade...)


----------



## GhostRyder (Feb 25, 2016)

qubit said:


> And that hardcore PC gamer is me. So, the obvious question is why would I do it when I have a high spec gaming PC? (see specs)
> 
> Answer: Pester Power!
> 
> ...


 I have most of the time been a hybrid when it comes to PC's and consoles.  I own both this generation mostly because of exclusives (If every game came on one system/PC I would probably own that but unfortunately that's not the case) and the fact I like controllers at times and some of the ease that comes with a console (Not so much for me, but because of others its going to mean we have more of a chance playing together).

I guess at the end of the day, I prefer my PC but I do love playing the exclusives on console as well.


----------



## qubit (Feb 25, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> I have most of the time been a hybrid when it comes to PC's and consoles.  I own both this generation mostly because of exclusives (If every game came on one system/PC I would probably own that but unfortunately that's not the case) and the fact I like controllers at times and some of the ease that comes with a console (Not so much for me, but because of others its going to mean we have more of a chance playing together).
> 
> I guess at the end of the day, I prefer my PC but I do love playing the exclusives on console as well.


I have to admit, being badgered into trying out controllers, I'm now convinced that they have their place and can actually be better than a keyboard and mouse in the right type of game. For example, I've found the players in football games to be much more controllable with the controller joystick than a keyboard and mouse. GTA V and a controller had better control of the car's steering, too. Nothing touches PC style for shooters though, due to that critical difference in the way that the mouse look works.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 25, 2016)

I use controllers in bf 4, I can't fly ANYTHING with a keyboard lol.   But having a 360 Microsoft controller makes key mapping a breeze.   I swore off any other controllers as they take too much tinkering... I'm looking at you Logitech


----------



## qubit (Feb 25, 2016)

I have an important and unfortunate update.
My PS4 and Rainbow Six Siege got stolen when my place was burgled a little while back by some low life scumbags. Therefore, I can't tell you any more about my experiences with it as I don't have it anymore. While the insurance is fine and is paying out, I need to spend money now on security improvements to my place, which aren't cheap, so it's gonna take a while before I have another one.

Luckily, none of my PCs were touched, so I've got all my hardware and crucially, my priceless data. I'm not gonna leave this to chance though and am currently encrypting my drives with BitLocker as we speak (including the Windows OS drive) and everything will have a password as well, of course. Short answer is if they steal it they gotta format it and install Windows on it clean before they can use it and crucially won't have access to my data. However, it does mean that I'd still lose it too, so I've taken steps to remedy that.

My internet access continues to be hamstrung by only having an ADSL connection available, thanks BT.  While it works well enough for general usage, including big downloads of several gigs (18Mb/s download) the upload is a pathetic 1Mb/s. This means that I can't use cloud storage to store an offsite copy of my data too easily. I sorta could if I kept my email in the cloud, but I prefer to keep it with me and the Outlook .pst file is currently 1.8GB in size so I can't upload it to cloud storage in any practical manner.

I've therefore taken the rather expensive and inconvenient nuclear option of buying a Samsung 850 Evo 1TB SSD to copy all of my data onto. It's encrypted with BitLocker of course and I'll take it with me whenever I leave the place. I will still use my old PC working as a NAS, for backups as well. The chances of me losing my data with this arrangement are very slim indeed.

The Samsung SSD was £251 (already dropped by £12 since, lol) and the USB 3.0 enclosure was £14. I really didn't want to spend this money now, but it's the only way I can see to guarantee the safety of my data quickly before my physical security is improved, which is gonna take a while. And it's never perfect anyway.

Soon after the burglary, I did what I should have done a long time ago with my Android phone and that is to encrypt it. Entering a password or swiping in every time (my preferred method) is inconvenient, but again will keep my data safe.

Note that my 1TB+ of Steam games are not backed up, since I can always download them again with my unlimited download tariff and the length of time it takes doesn't really matter.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2016)

Feels, man, but I can't help laugh at the irony.  Karma is a bitch, isn't it? 


SSD?  HDD tech is proven to be able to retain data for decades.  SSDs, I'm not so sure.




qubit said:


> Note that my 1TB+ of Steam games are not backed up, since I can always download them again with my unlimited download tariff and the length of time it takes doesn't really matter.


Score 1 for the PC gaming master race.


----------



## qubit (Feb 26, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> SSD? HDD tech is proven to be able to retain data for decades. SSDs, I'm not so sure.


Sure, but there's two reasons here why my SSD is perfect for my needs:

1 A 2.5 inch HDD isn't gonna stand up to the rigours of my pocket for very long, especially the bumps. These tend to also happen when plugging and unplugging it. An SSD just doesn't care.

2 I don't need that kind of lifetime. I've already got my trusty NAS in case it breaks and will likely start using the cloud* too for backups if I get that pst file off there and start using IMAP for email. Yahoo with IMAP lol...

*With almost 600GB of data to sync for the first time you're probably wondering how I'm gonna do it. Simple: gonna take the drive to my mate's house where he's got FTTP and something like a 20-30Mb/s upload speed. 

Oh yeah and the irony is painful alright, lol. Looks like I wasn't meant to have that peasant console.  btw the next one I get is gonna be the black one with 1TB HDD.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2016)

Peasants stealing baubles from other peasants while their masters lord over them.  Peasants don't even know the value of their master's possessions.

...so many parallels to be made here...


Croshaw said that statement as a joke (he really hates The Witcher, I'd argue, because he didn't wait for the Enhanced Edition) but it's literal meaning is far more wise and true than he gives it credit for.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 26, 2016)

qubit said:


> My internet access continues to be hamstrung by only having an ADSL connection available, thanks BT.  While it works well enough for general usage, including big downloads of several gigs (18Mb/s download) the upload is a pathetic 1Mb/s. This means that I can't use cloud storage to store an offsite copy of my data too easily. I sorta could if I kept my email in the cloud, but I prefer to keep it with me and the Outlook .pst file is currently 1.8GB in size so I can't upload it to cloud storage in any practical manner.
> 
> I've therefore taken the rather expensive and inconvenient nuclear option of buying a Samsung 850 Evo 1TB SSD to copy all of my data onto. It's encrypted with BitLocker of course and I'll take it with me whenever I leave the place. I will still use my old PC working as a NAS, for backups as well. The chances of me losing my data with this arrangement are very slim indeed.
> 
> ...



Ouch, know those pains with internet speeds.  At least you don't have a data cap though.
I have satellite so I get the lovely long pings and 20GB cap.  Wish there was DSL out here for at least then I could go without a data cap and cheaper cost.

Major reason currently I have a huge dislike to online always required connection games....700+ms ping can screw that up big time.  Plus, no streaming for me.  Otherwise, the only other option is dail-up.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 26, 2016)

qubit said:


> Sure, but there's two reasons here why my SSD is perfect for my needs:
> 
> 1 A 2.5 inch HDD isn't gonna stand up to the rigours of my pocket for very long, especially the bumps. These tend to also happen when plugging and unplugging it. An SSD just doesn't care.
> 
> ...


Well at least you got rid of the ugly grey PS4.  Fucking thieves. And now, bow down to the great NH-D14 and your fat SLI cards, because they made your PC waaaay too heavy to be stolen.  PC Master Race wins again!


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 26, 2016)

Wow, impressed the thief modded your PS4 to a Playstation Portable in such a short time 

To be serious, sorry for your loss @qubit .
But on the positive side of things spending money on safety measures is never a bad decision. And it doesn't become quickly dated quite unlike hardware.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 26, 2016)

@qubit 

low life pricks.



Hopefully the Police dont catch them and give it back to you.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Feb 26, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the theft @qubit , I had a whole PC stolen a few years ago and was left with nothing.

I've also hit hard times recently and had to sell my semi decent PC 4690K@4.5 plus GTX 970 for an ancient Q6600 with HD7850 combo. (Only 20 quid) 

I aim to get a PS4 though to tide me over, it has a lot of titles I'm interested in but in the meantime I'll be planning and building a nice PC so that once we are back on our feet a bit I can attack my Steam collection once more


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 26, 2016)

Outwit burglars by camoflaging your kit.


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 26, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Outwit burglars by camoflaging your kit.



 how the green light shines through the window!
How did you camoflage the wires? I guess the average burglar is not intelligent enough to follow cables to its source ...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 26, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> how the green light shines through the window!
> How did you camoflage the wires? I guess the average burglar is not intelligent enough to follow cables to its source ...



Wires?....what wires?



 

You have to press the doorbell to turn it on.....that in itself would be a challenge to most burglars.....using a door bell i mean.



 


Obviously i wouldnt bother doing this to a console.....


I am lucky to live in an area with no property crime.......................theres nothing worth pinching. !!!!


----------

